# The Vape Guy - What's New



## BumbleBee (9/2/17)

From time to time something exciting arrives at our shop and we'd love to share it with all of you awesome people 

This thread is being started to keep you all up to date with some of the latest goodies to arrive on The Vape Guy's website.

The latest fun thing to be loaded up on to the store is the Smoant Battlestar in the absolutely stunning Stainless Steel finish.




We were quite surprised when we opened up the box, this mod is so small and light! It feels so good in the hand, quite natural. Anyone partial to the form factor of the VTC Mini will love this as the size can be likened to the popular the VTC Mini. Although it looks a lot like the RX2/3 the Battlestar is noticeably smaller. It's solidly built and doesn't rattle. 

I'm going to go so far as to say that this mod is actually pocket friendly, well pants pocket anyway 

Check it out here:
Smoant Battlestar 200W Mod


A few other goodies to check out are:
Nitecore Intellicharger D2
Nitecore Intellicharger D4
UD Clapton Coil Wire in SS316L or Kanthal
UD Vape Pocket Bag
Billow v2.5 25mm RTA
Rofvape Witcher 75W Mod in Silver or Black
Vaporesso Nebula 100W Mod
Velocity v3 Style RDA now with Kennedy style bottom airflow!

Also, take a look at our ever expanding Accessories section

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (27/2/17)

Howzit guys and girls, 

We've just restocked on the *iStick Pico 2ml* kits in Stainless Steel as well as Black and Copper.

But, this is what has us really excited....




This is the new iJust ONE, it's a teeny pocket version of the bigger iJust series. Pictured here with their bigger brother are a few of the newcomers in some really snazzy colours. The paint finish on these are awesome, they've been finished off in bright gloss shimmery metallic colours with matching seals and drip tips.

The kits come with a spare glass, charge cable and 0.3 ohm iJust EC coil that most of us are already familiar with. But, what sets this kit apart is the extra little goodie supplied in the box that allows for a proper mouth to lung option without the need for restricting airflow, they've supplied an adapter with the kit that allows for the use of the good old GS Coil (also included).










The *iJust ONE* kits are available here for just R480 

http://vapeguy.co.za/iJust-one-starter-kit

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/2/17)

This is such a cool little touch of detail, the button lights up to match the colour of the device  That was my one gripe with the other iJusts, the info light was completely hidden.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/3/17)

@BumbleBee you should highlight the Stainless Steel Atty stand the the drip tip heat sink... both quality items and not the normal run of the mill crap one finds... I fear I bought all your stock of the drip tip heat sinks... but after getting my parcel this week I realised I needed more... good one for finding goodies no one else has in stock!

My NarTa build is perfect but a little too warm and the heat sink is just perfect!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (4/3/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> @BumbleBee you should highlight the Stainless Steel Atty stand the the drip tip heat sink... both quality items and not the normal run of the mill crap one finds... I fear I bought all your stock of the drip tip heat sinks... but after getting my parcel this week I realised I needed more... good one for finding goodies no one else has in stock!
> 
> My NarTa build is perfect but a little too warm and the heat sink is just perfect!
> View attachment 87069


I love those little drip tip heat sinks  I'll definitely be getting more 




The Atty Stands are pretty awesome too, they're solid stainless steel so they always look good, and they're heavy, add to that they are threaded so your attys are unlikely to fall over without some form of user intervention.

@Rob Fisher I see you also ordered a 22mm Heat Sink, those are pretty awesome too, the add some style and they're functional as well. Apart from keeping heat away from your mods they also help catch juice spills before it can get to your mod, juice gets trapped in the fins. Obviously if it's a massive leak then it might not catch it all but it does help for the odd over-drip. And they have another use, they can be used on the Pico mods to raise the 510 so you can use bigger attys. Here's a Pico with a 30mm BFDFT

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/3/17)

Those awesome little iJust ONE kits have just been restocked in Red, Blue, Black, Grey and Stainless Steel



http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/iJust-one-starter-kit

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (24/3/17)

We got some vape mail today 

Mostly restocks of a few basics but this shipment contained a few fun things 

The Smok Spirals Plus tank

This tank was quite a surprise, it doesn't have crazy big airflow but is rather on the restricted DL side, in terms of flavour this tank is incredible! It comes with a 0.3 ohm and a 0.6 ohm coil as well as an included single coil RBA coil and a selection of o-rings. This is the Plus version which has a 4ml juice capacity and a diameter of 24.5mm which makes it a perfect match for the iJustS.







Next up is a new mod from one of my favourite lines, the new 200W iStick QC

It's a solidly built device that packs a built in 5000mAh Li-Po pack which can drive this mod to 200W. ELeaf have bumped the width up to 25mm on this one, I find the slightly chunkier shape more comfortable to hold than the older iPower 80W. This Red one has a matt finish which doesn't attract fingerprints, it's a darkish red, kinda like red wine 




Here is the brushed metal Silver one pictured with a 25mm Crius Plus for reference.



Check out www.vapeguy.co.za for more interesting and fun stuff

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (25/3/17)

Nicely explained @BumbleBee 
I love it when vendors explain the products and give a few snippets and their own take on it...

That red iStickQC looks pretty fine! 
Fine wine indeed, lol
@BumbleBee - not sure if it was with you that I was discussing this, but my theory was that the older iPower80 (with 5000 mah) felt like its battery lasted LESS than the original iStick50's 4400 mah. 
I wonder if they changed the battery pack inside this new iStickQC?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/3/17)

Silver said:


> Nicely explained @BumbleBee
> I love it when vendors explain the products and give a few snippets and their own take on it...
> 
> That red iStickQC looks pretty fine!
> ...


I'm no expert on lipo packs but as far as I can tell they're not built for capacity but rather for performance. These packs are rated for 50 Amps so better suited to high power vaping over battery life. I believe this to be true for most if not all lipo based mods.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/17)

Some of the latest goodies have just landed 

The Wismec Predator 228W Mod
A new colour for the 2ml ELeaf Pico Kit, "Brushed Gunmetal" which looks exactly like antique brass 
and a few Geek Vape Mech Pro kits with the Medusa RDTA

as well as a few coils for the Smok TFV8, Baby Beast and Spirals have just been loaded

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (29/4/17)

Here is a really spiffy looking mech that I've put together. This combo consists of a SXK Timekeeper hybrid mech mod topped off with a 24mm Goon made by SJMY, both in solid copper. I've finished this one off with a really nice gold and resin wide bore tip made by Steel Vape. I think I've rediscovered my love for mechs with this setup 




The threading on the mech is unreal, this is the usual kind of quality work that SXK puts out. I generally don't like the reference to butter when reviewers talk about threading but in this case it really is buttery smooth. I'll have these bad boys loaded on the site as a combo (without the resin tip) as soon as I have a chance.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (29/4/17)

Looks fabulous @BumbleBee !


----------



## BumbleBee (29/4/17)

Silver said:


> Looks fabulous @BumbleBee !


I can't get over how good it looks and how good it feels. I also can't wait for the copper to start it's natural patina process, I'm really excited to see how it develops over the various details. And there's no pesky clear coat on this to slow the process down

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## daniel craig (29/4/17)

Great pics @BumbleBee love timekeeper x Goon setup  nice job on doing a short write-up on each product. It shows that The Vape Guy only stocks good quality products.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/17)

More new stuffs just in....

Purple Aliens
Copper Mech/Goon 24 Combo
Smok TFV12 RBA
OBS Engine Nano RTA
Coppervape Squonker Kits
Geekvape Illusion Mini Sub Ohm Tank
Wismec RX300 "eish bru" mod
Pico Kits in "Brushed Gunmetal" (Brass), "Brushed Black" (Gunmetal) and "Dazzling" (Rainbow)
Resin TFV8 Drip Tips and 510 Adapters
18650 Battery Wraps and Insulators

and a few other odds and sods

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (3/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Copper Mech/Goon 24 Combo


Are you sure your price is right on the website? R750 for the combo?
I assume they are clones.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/17)

KZOR said:


> Are you sure your price is right on the website? R750 for the combo?
> That is a awesome deal even if it is both clones.


Yip, the price is correct


----------



## Silver (4/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> More new stuffs just in....
> 
> Purple Aliens
> Copper Mech/Goon 24 Combo
> ...



@BumbleBee - those different colours of the Pico are quite amazing
Damn, now you making me suffer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/5/17)

Follow


----------



## BumbleBee (4/5/17)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee - those different colours of the Pico are quite amazing
> Damn, now you making me suffer


The brushed black one is gorgeous, and that rainbow one is something to behold, unlike other rainbow devices I've seen this one is bright and properly saturated in colour. It was very hard not grabbing one for myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The brushed black one is gorgeous, and that rainbow one is something to behold, unlike other rainbow devices I've seen this one is bright and properly saturated in colour. It was very hard not grabbing one for myself



Oh no
Now you made it worse 

Stop it I like it


----------



## BumbleBee (4/5/17)

I'm just going to leave this here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm just going to leave this here
> 
> View attachment 93605



What Mod is the yellow one @BumbleBee ?


----------



## BumbleBee (4/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> What Mod is the yellow one @BumbleBee ?


That's the new Joyetech Evic Primo Mini kit, we're testing these and the ELeaf iKonn before we go ahead and stock them, so far they are looking like keepers 

Did you spot the Coppervape squonkers @Clouds4Days? I've got them in stainless steel and have spares kits and bottles too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> That's the new Joyetech Evic Primo Mini kit, we're testing these and the ELeaf iKonn before we go ahead and stock them, so far they are looking like keepers
> 
> Did you spot the Coppervape squonkers @Clouds4Days? I've got them in stainless steel and have spares kits and bottles too



How is the voltage drop on the coppervape?


----------



## BumbleBee (4/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> How is the voltage drop on the coppervape?


I don't have a means to check it but it's fairly decent, not a "cloud machine" but rather a simple, dependable all day device. Build quality on these is brilliant, and at the price point I don't think it has any competition

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (4/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I love those little drip tip heat sinks  I'll definitely be getting more
> 
> View attachment 87080
> 
> ...



That just looks so wrong.... It's the equivalent of your mom buying bigger clothes for you and insisting that you'll grow into it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/6/17)

The ELeaf iKonn 220 Kit has arrived!

This is one that I was very excited about, I'm a big fan of ELeaf products and this one doesn't disappoint. It's got power, style, comfort and ease of use nailed down! The mod itself is almost the same size as the Alien, maybe smaller by a fraction but it feels so much smaller than it is, even though it will take a 28mm tank without over hang. This kit ticks all the boxes for me.




The whole kit including the really impressive matching 4ml Ello tank with it's snazzy wide bore (TFV8 drip tip compatible) slide top fill is available here for only R950

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee (22/6/17)

Make way for the new kid on the block! The Pico that we all know and love has been updated. It now has a bigger display and holds 25mm tanks and drippers without feeling bigger than the original. The board has also been tweaked to squeeze 85W out of a single 18650 

Paired with the kit is the 25mm Ello tank with the cool slide top fill and wide bore drip tip. They've included an extension tube and extra glass to take the juice capacity up to 4ml from it's standard 2ml configuration. This tank runs on the new HW series coils which are a improvement over the previous EC coils and are compatible with the Smok baby series and Joyetech ProC coil heads.




Get them here for only R880

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Silver (22/6/17)

This looks great @BumbleBee !
Thanks

Love the little pico

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (22/6/17)

Silver said:


> This looks great @BumbleBee !
> Thanks
> 
> Love the little pico


Picos are awesome, and after trying so many combinations of tanks and mods I finally got the wife switched over with one of these and Kiwichi, she's actually enjoying vaping now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Picos are awesome, and after trying so many combinations of tanks and mods I finally got the wife switched over with one of these and Kiwichi, she's actually enjoying vaping now



Congrats man!
Please send @Bumblebabe my regards and she is lucky to have you helping her!!


----------



## BumbleBee (22/6/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats man!
> Please send @Bumblebabe my regards and she is lucky to have you helping her!!


I'll tell her you say hi 

How's those winter nights in the Kruger working for you? Those scratchy blankets are at least fairly warm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'll tell her you say hi
> 
> How's those winter nights in the Kruger working for you? Those scratchy blankets are at least fairly warm



Lol Bee

First few nights were quite cold but thank heavens they upgraded the scratchy blankets! Lol, i know what you mean about those. Tonight is warmish because it was a hot day today! It reached 32 deg on my car's thermometer. In the middle of winter!


----------



## BumbleBee (22/6/17)

Silver said:


> Lol Bee
> 
> First few nights were quite cold but thank heavens they upgraded the scratchy blankets! Lol, i know what you mean about those. Tonight is warmish because it was a hot day today! It reached 32 deg on my car's thermometer. In the middle of winter!


Only 32? A nice cool day then 

Enjoy the rest of your stay there, it's an amazing part of the world that, such a rewarding break from reality (except for the part where you're allowed to keep tabs on the forum from your iPad  )

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Only 32? A nice cool day then
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your stay there, it's an amazing part of the world that, such a rewarding break from reality (except for the part where you're allowed to keep tabs on the forum from your iPad  )



Thanks @BumbleBee
And on that note, i shall put the pad to rest and enjoy the (fairly loud) hyaena sounds while I crawl into the non scratchy bed and doze away. I swear there is something crawling on the roof of my hut...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/6/17)

@BumbleBee as they are compatible with Baby Beast, will it take the RBA deck as well?


----------



## BumbleBee (23/6/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @BumbleBee as they are compatible with Baby Beast, will it take the RBA deck as well?


Now that would have been the icing on the cake, the Baby Beast RBA deck is taller than the coils so it won't fit.


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/17)

The Smok T-Priv has landed! Woah this mod is frikken awesome to look at and the paint finishes are incredible to behold, and it puts on one heck of a show

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The Smok T-Priv has landed! Woah this mod is frikken awesome to look at and the paint finishes are incredible to behold, and it puts on one heck of a show
> 
> View attachment 100045
> View attachment 100046



Gorgeous!! must resist!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/17)

and here is a purple T-Priv sporting a shiny new Ammit 25 in black finished off with a purple resin goon style drip tip

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/17)

Yiannaki said:


> Gorgeous!! must resist!!


oops, guess that last post isn't helping matters much then

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> oops, guess that last post isn't helping matters much then


Not at all! It's making life very difficult! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/17)

Pico 25 Kits now in more colours

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (3/7/17)

@BumbleBee when will you have restock of the CopperVape Bf Squonk mod?


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/17)

Chris du Toit said:


> @BumbleBee when will you have restock of the CopperVape Bf Squonk mod?


Chris, I should have more by the end of July. While you're here, will you be looking for the full kit or just the mod?


----------



## Chris du Toit (3/7/17)

Just the mod @BumbleBee thanks

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## M5000 (3/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> and here is a purple T-Priv sporting a shiny new Ammit 25 in black finished off with a purple resin goon style drip tip
> 
> View attachment 100047



This is the first purple mod I want to own, that setup looks awesome! Looks like a mod they would use in a Fast n Furious movie - mod, far-east, lights, paintjob, lighting, shine, bling - kill two birds with one hashtag. I thought it would look cheap but it looks really cool and solid. You are the first local vendor that I have come across to stock this mod, I think you may have also beat the Fasttech gang on this one!

The 2 mods above pictured together, what colour is the mod on the right? Also, do you offer free delivery, and if so what is the minimum amount?


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/17)

M5000 said:


> This is the first purple mod I want to own, that setup looks awesome! Looks like a mod they would use in a Fast n Furious movie - mod, far-east, lights, paintjob, lighting, shine, bling - kill two birds with one hashtag. I thought it would look cheap but it looks really cool and solid. You are the first local vendor that I have come across to stock this mod, I think you may have also beat the Fasttech gang on this one!
> 
> The 2 mods above pictured together, what colour is the mod on the right? Also, do you offer free delivery, and if so what is the minimum amount?



Kill two birds with one hashtag 

These are indeed very solid mods, and quite weighty too. The paint is epic and the lighting appeals to me more than it should 

The 2nd one is the purple one which is now sadly sold out, but I will be getting more in. They are both fairly dark colours, the purple one looks exactly like Fanta Grape 

Delivery is done with The Courier Guy at R99 anywhere in SA or free if your order is R1500 or more.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Pico 25 Kits now in more colours
> 
> View attachment 100049



@BumbleBee - these coloured picos look super!
Just had a chat to the wife and we deliberated on preferred colours

I think the green one and the blue one looks amazing
She thinks the black and white one is best

Now the conundrum, i prefer silver atties, you know me...
Hmm.... 
Will these come in a "mod only" option?
And if not, hows the paintwork on the tanks?


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/17)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee - these coloured picos look super!
> Just had a chat to the wife and we deliberated on preferred colours
> 
> I think the green one and the blue one looks amazing
> ...


Haha, this is too funny 

@Bumblebabe started off with the Black and White one, she didn't like the silver, said it looked too "corporate". Now she wanted another one but couldn't decide between the green and the blue. I brought both home so she could decide and now look what has happened... 




But hey, she's loving these things, this makes me so happy 

The Silver and Black one is a bare metal finish and not painted, so that will suit your style perfectly. The ones that are painted have a good paint job, I don't think the paint is going anywhere unless you try really hard to get it off.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (3/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Haha, this is too funny
> 
> @Bumblebabe started off with the Black and White one, she didn't like the silver, said it looked too "corporate". Now she wanted another one but couldn't decide between the green and the blue. I brought both home so she could decide and now look what has happened...
> 
> ...



Oh my word, that is amazing @BumbleBee !
What a lovely photo

I know what you mean when you say it makes you so happy. That is something only a vaper will understand  
Great to see @Bumblebabe with 3 mods

I am working on my wife - slowly - those MVP2s she is using (and loves) are going to reach end of life at some point and my plan is to get her something like this and put a little Evod on. Baby steps... 
Hehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/17)

Silver said:


> Oh my word, that is amazing @BumbleBee !
> What a lovely photo
> 
> I know what you mean when you say it makes you so happy. That is something only a vaper will understand
> ...


That's a funny thing, people can be quite difficult/fussy sometimes, makes it quite challenging. She just didn't take to anything until she klapped a good lung hit off this Pico, she was just in the right mood at the right time for it and it stuck. I also thought that a nice quiet MTL setup would work for her but it turns out she prefers the whole fire breathing dragon look. What I'm trying to say is that sometimes patience and gentle yet persistent persuasion along with a bucketful of luck does the trick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> That's a funny thing, people can be quite difficult/fussy sometimes, makes it quite challenging. She just didn't take to anything until she klapped a good lung hit off this Pico, she was just in the right mood at the right time for it and it stuck. I also thought that a nice quiet MTL setup would work for her but it turns out she prefers the whole fire breathing dragon look. What I'm trying to say is that sometimes patience and gentle yet persistent persuasion along with a bucketful of luck does the trick



You summed it up perfectly!
As a matter of interest, what juices os she vaping in those picos?


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/17)

Oh @Silver I almost forgot, if she is adamant about a small discreet MTL device, I have something pretty frikken awesome, just haven't had a chance to get it out in the digital world yet. Have you heard of the Innokin Endura T20?

Check this out...
https://www.innokin.com/vaporizers/endura-t20/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (3/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh @Silver I almost forgot, if she is adamant about a small discreet MTL device, I have something pretty frikken awesome, just haven't had a chance to get it out in the digital world yet. Have you heard of the Innokin Endura T20?
> 
> Check this out...
> https://www.innokin.com/vaporizers/endura-t20/



Never heard of it @BumbleBee
Looks cool
After the MVP2 its such a pity that innokin seems to have fallen behind
Maybe they are making a comeback

Will look at this more tomorrow, thanks for sharing


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/17)

Silver said:


> You summed it up perfectly!
> As a matter of interest, what juices os she vaping in those picos?


She's running Kiwichi in the first one, she's been vaping that for a while now, really likes it and wants to keep it thus the need for an extra device. We've got Cherry Pop in the blue one and Superfruit in the green one, I'm noticing a definite fruity pattern here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/17)

Silver said:


> Never heard of it @BumbleBee
> Looks cool
> After the MVP2 its such a pity that innokin seems to have fallen behind
> Maybe they are making a comeback
> ...


We've been using the T20 in the shop and I can tell you that it's pretty awesome, it feels like good old Innokin quality and feels so much more expensive than it is. And it's a proper MTL which I haven't come across in ages. We were playing with the new Atopack Penguin too, it's a great vape but just doesn't cut it as a MTL device nor is it very noob friendly. I'll post more on the T20 tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M5000 (3/7/17)

@BumbleBee do you know if the OBS Engine Nano glass is the same size as the regular OBS Engine?


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/17)

M5000 said:


> @BumbleBee do you know if the OBS Engine Nano glass is the same size as the regular OBS Engine?


The measurements are the same, I will confirm by swapping the glass on my Engine and Engine Nano tomorrow.


----------



## M5000 (4/7/17)

Thanks I ordered it since the information online seems to indicate that they are the same. I have placed an order and paid by Instant EFT but Payfast has failed to allocate the payment for the 2nd time today so I have emailed them to do it manually. Please check for my message submitted on the site and reserve a Blue T-Priv in the meantime and hopefully they do it soon enough so it reflects on your side before the courier collection, but even if it takes a bit longer please hide the mod - Payfast are taking chances messing with vapemail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/17)

M5000 said:


> Thanks I ordered it since the information online seems to indicate that they are the same. I have placed an order and paid by Instant EFT but Payfast has failed to allocate the payment for the 2nd time today so I have emailed them to do it manually. Please check for my message submitted on the site and reserve a Blue T-Priv in the meantime and hopefully they do it soon enough so it reflects on your side before the courier collection, but even if it takes a bit longer please hide the mod - Payfast are taking chances messing with vapemail


Ag those PayFast okes again 

I'll make sure you get what you need


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/17)

Here is another kit that has had us quite excited here at the shop, it feels like we've been waiting years for this device!

As much as we love chucking "clouds bro clouds" we do realize that there is a glaring hole in the market, a definite demand for a proper, dedicated, no-fuss kit that won't scare the bejizzle out of someone walking into a vape shop for the first time. This is that! A simple one button pen style device compact enough to fit in any handbag or pocket. This simple device doesn't even have adjustable airflow, it's been set up with just the right amount of restriction and just the right amount of power to create the perfect vaping experience for first-time vapers. It delivers a wonderfully smooth vape and produces surprisingly good flavour from it's 1.5 ohm coil. It's also great as a backup device or "stealth vape" for us more experienced fundis. 

And don't think for one second that this device feels cheap because of the minuscule price tag of only R370, the Innokin Endura T20 screams quality with it's solidly built elegant and sleek anodized body.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (4/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Here is another kit that has had us quite excited here at the shop, it feels like we've been waiting years for this device!
> 
> As much as we love chucking "clouds bro clouds" we do realize that there is a glaring hole in the market, a definite demand for a proper, dedicated, no-fuss kit that won't scare the bejizzle out of someone walking into a vape shop for the first time. This is that! A simple one button pen style device compact enough to fit in any handbag or pocket. This simple device doesn't even have adjustable airflow, it's been set up with just the right amount of restriction and just the right amount of power to create the perfect vaping experience for first-time vapers. It delivers a wonderfully smooth vape and produces surprisingly good flavour from it's 1.5 ohm coil. It's also great as a backup device or "stealth vape" for us more experienced fundis.
> 
> ...


Do you have spare coils available @BumbleBee?


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/17)

Andre said:


> Do you have spare coils available @BumbleBee?


I have some on order @Andre, should be here in a week or so

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape0206 (6/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Chris, I should have more by the end of July. While you're here, will you be looking for the full kit or just the mod?



What will the price be on just the mod?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/17)

Vape0206 said:


> What will the price be on just the mod?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If everything goes smoothly then the Coppervape BF mods should be R550, but I can only confirm once they arrive (which will hopefully be at the end of next week  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> If everything goes smoothly then the Coppervape BF mods should be R550, but I can only confirm once they arrive (which will hopefully be at the end of next week  )


Oh and there will be some other Coppervape goodies coming too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (6/7/17)

Awesome @BumbleBee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (6/7/17)

Hi @BumbleBee - the Vandy Vape RTA - just seen in on YouTube - anything happening on your side


----------



## BumbleBee (6/7/17)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - the Vandy Vape RTA - just seen in on YouTube - anything happening on your side


The Govad RTA? Nope, going to give that one a miss. I don't see it beating the Ammit 25 and after the Kylin mess it's going to be a while before I put any faith in a Vandy Vape RTA.


----------



## Comrad Juju (7/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Oh and there will be some other Coppervape goodies coming too



Skyline?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Skyline?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Comrad Juju (7/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Hmmm
> 
> View attachment 100495



Might be to HE for Coppervape. 


Referring to this one








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/7/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Might be to HE for Coppervape.
> 
> 
> Referring to this one
> ...


I know which one you meant 

and yes, there are a few on the way

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## @cliff (7/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I know which one you meant
> 
> and yes, there are a few on the way


Nice!!!! Def getting one of those!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/17)

*New stuff just arrived:*
Coppervape BF Mod - Silver or Black
Coppervape Skyline RTA, also spare glass and airdisk kits
ET-Aliens X3 DNA75 Mod

*Back in stock:*
Smok T-Priv Mod - Purple
Innokin Endura T20 - All Colours and Coils
Smok Baby RBA Kits
ELeaf iKonn 220 Kits - Black/Silver
Eleaf Pico 25 Kits - Full Black

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/17)

The Cleito bubble glass fits the Skyline

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Lee (11/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The Cleito bubble glass fits the Skyline
> 
> View attachment 100886


Any idea what Ml's it is with the cleito bubble glass?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/17)

Lee said:


> Any idea what Ml's it is with the cleito bubble glass?


@Lee, I'll measure it when (if) I get a chance to do a build. At the moment my day is looking pretty packed.

The bubble glass adds 1.5 to the stock Cleito so I would imagine it would bump the Skyline up to 5.5ml, give or take.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/17)

I squeezed exactly 5ml before the JFC was opened.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 100925
> 
> 
> I squeezed exactly 5ml before the JFC was opened.



BuzzGuy that is just bloody marvellous! Tomorrow (or the next day) I go 5ml baby!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> BuzzGuy that is just bloody marvellous! Tomorrow (or the next day) I go 5ml baby!


Awesome stuff Rob 

Once the juice flow is open and the wicks are all juiced up you should be able to squeeze in at least another half a ml, maybe more even 

Durbs will take 2 days from here so it should arrive bright and early on Thursday

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome stuff Rob
> 
> Once the juice flow is open and the wicks are all juiced up you should be able to squeeze in at least another half a ml, maybe more even
> 
> Durbs will take 2 days from here so it should arrive bright and early on Thursday



Thanks Buzz... I can't wait!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## blujeenz (11/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> View attachment 100925
> 
> 
> I squeezed exactly 5ml before the JFC was opened.



Out of stock. 



Not a train smash though, perhaps another time.
I didnt want to jeopardize my other items as your stocks were running low so I hit that order now button. 

I have officially broken my new years resolution of not buying a new mod in 2017 after 6 months & 11 days. 
I attribute my weakened resolve to your great website/prices, but @KZOR 's great reviews are also partly responsible.


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/17)

blujeenz said:


> Out of stock.
> View attachment 100931
> 
> 
> ...


Um yeah, I clearly didn't order enough of those bubbles 
More glass will be on the way shortly though, along with a few more Coppervape Squonkers 

Edit: Glad I could help with that pesky resolution

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Edit: Glad I could help with that pesky resolution



It has lightened my load.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/7/17)

Did anyone notice this sexy little number appear on the website today?

​
This is a mod that has taunted me for ages, I finally decided to go ahead and get one just to satisfy my own curiosity. And by golly I'm glad I did, this thing is amazing. It's solid, heavy and absolutely epic to behold. This is the ETAliens X3, a massive improvement over the previous X2 which was a very basic 18650 mod with some rather questionable build quality. The X3 runs on an authentic Evolv DNA75 board and is powered by a single 26650.

I have one of these available here in a stunning glossy gunmetal finish. If you're looking for a compact pocket friendly stealth device then this is not the mod you're looking for, it is the exact opposite. Big, heavy and obscene, this mod makes a statement!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/17)

Skyline Clones, Bubble Glass and Coppervape Squonkers are back in stock

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Skyline Clones, Bubble Glass and Coppervape Squonkers are back in stock



@BumbleBee - 
i see the bubble glass fits the Kangertech TopTank Mini
Do you think it would fit my previous generation Subtank Mini V2?
You know my 'ol subtank


----------



## Andre (20/7/17)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee -
> i see the bubble glass fits the Kangertech TopTank Mini
> Do you think it would fit my previous generation Subtank Mini V2?
> You know my 'ol subtank


You need? I have an old tank with intact glass, destined for the gorge, if you want?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/17)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee -
> i see the bubble glass fits the Kangertech TopTank Mini
> Do you think it would fit my previous generation Subtank Mini V2?
> You know my 'ol subtank


Unfortunately not @Silver, it's around 4mm shorter. Would be epic if there was something for the classic Subtank Mini. If it's any consolation, the Melo 3 and Ello Mini XL glass are the same size as the STMini

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/17)

Andre said:


> You need? I have an old tank with intact glass, destined for the gorge, if you want?



Thanks for the offer @Andre - but I don't need glass - mine are in tact, thankfully and I have a spare.
Was just wondering whether the bubble glass might extend the tank capacity a bit - lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Unfortunately not @Silver, it's around 4mm shorter. Would be epic if there was something for the classic Subtank Mini. If it's any consolation, the Melo 3 and Ello Mini XL glass are the same size as the STMini



Thanks @BumbleBee - not a worry - was just wondering if I could give it more juice - hehe


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee - not a worry - was just wondering if I could give it more juice - hehe


I saw an extended tank at FT a while ago, it's 22mm and ups the capacity to 9 or 10ml but it makes the tank about a million millimetres tall

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DaveH (22/7/17)

Just a quick question @BumbleBee if we cannot pay by card how do we pay?
Dave


----------



## BumbleBee (22/7/17)

DaveH said:


> Just a quick question @BumbleBee if we cannot pay by card how do we pay?
> Dave


The simplest way would be to do an EFT directly from your account, alternatively Payfast still has the Instant EFT option. The last option is to do a cash deposit at your nearest FNB branch or ATM.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The simplest way would be to do an EFT directly from your account, alternatively Payfast still has the Instant EFT option. The last option is to do a cash deposit at your nearest FNB branch or ATM.


Do not try the Instant EFT option if you bank with Standard Bank @DaveH - it is never instant (more 2 days) and more admin than you want in the end. Rather go the first option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/7/17)

Andre said:


> Do not try the Instant EFT option if you bank with Standard Bank @DaveH - it is never instant (more 2 days) and more admin than you want in the end. Rather go the first option.


Instant EFT seems to be hit and miss with all the banks, but a quick email to PayFast sorts it out fairly quickly. EFTs directly from your bank account are the most reliable but can take a bit longer from banks other than FNB


----------



## Andre (22/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Instant EFT seems to be hit and miss with all the banks, but a quick email to PayFast sorts it out fairly quickly. EFTs directly from your bank account are the most reliable but can take a bit longer from banks other than FNB


True, was wondering if vendors should not have an account for every major bank. Probably too costly. Saw one of our vendors gives Snapscan as an option - am not familiar with same.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/7/17)

Andre said:


> True, was wondering if vendors should not have an account for every major bank. Probably too costly. Saw one of our vendors gives Snapscan as an option - am not familiar with same.


As far as I know, Snapscan is a Standard Bank only offering that involves scanning a QR code with your phone. 

Having an account with multiple banks is an option but it's a heck of a lot of PT and does nudge up the operating costs, especially for smaller vendors. We are looking into another online payment option but there does seem to be a few hoops that need to be jumped through first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (22/7/17)

Thanks @Andre, @BumbleBee 

I'll go for the EFT not the Payfast instant one.

Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (22/7/17)

@BumbleBee sorry to trouble you, will you be getting any more 'spare glass' for the Coppervape Skyline RTA 
Thanks
Dave


----------



## BumbleBee (22/7/17)

DaveH said:


> @BumbleBee sorry to trouble you, will you be getting any more 'spare glass' for the Coppervape Skyline RTA
> Thanks
> Dave


No trouble at all, I don't have clear spare glass but do have some coloured ones on the way. What does work well is the Cleito Bubble Glass which can be found here: http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/spares-parts/aspire-cleito-5ml-bubble-glass

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (22/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I don't have clear spare glass but do have some coloured ones on the way.



Thanks @BumbleBee Does that mean you will not stock clear spare glass.

*Do I look like the kind of guy who would have a coloured glass in his atty* 

Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/7/17)

DaveH said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee Does that mean you will not stock clear spare glass.
> 
> *Do I look like the kind of guy who would have a coloured glass in his atty*
> 
> Dave


Colours are cool @DaveH 

I will get more clear glass in though, for the more down to earth folks


----------



## DaveH (22/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Colours are cool @DaveH
> 
> I will get more clear glass in though, for the more down to earth folks


@BumbleBee thanks

I've ordered some stuff and paid via EFT, you should receive something by SMS from the bank (I hope) 

Could you please let me know all has gone through fine (or not).

Dave


----------



## BumbleBee (22/7/17)

DaveH said:


> @BumbleBee thanks
> 
> I've ordered some stuff and paid via EFT, you should receive something by SMS from the bank (I hope)
> 
> ...


Awesome, Everything looks ok from this side Dave, we'll send that out for you on Monday


----------



## DaveH (22/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome, Everything looks ok from this side Dave, we'll send that out for you on Monday


Great!  must be my lucky day.
Thanks
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiralSequence (23/7/17)

Hi @BumbleBee when will you be getting stock in of the coppervape skyline? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/17)

SpiralSequence said:


> Hi @BumbleBee when will you be getting stock in of the coppervape skyline?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I have ordered more but they're coming in drips and drabs at the moment so not sure when the next lot will arrive. Hopefully in the next week.


----------



## SpiralSequence (23/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I have ordered more but they're coming in drips and drabs at the moment so not sure when the next lot will arrive. Hopefully in the next week.


Ok great. Will be on the lookout when they arrive. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (25/7/17)

@BumbleBee

Arrived all safe and sound and thanks for the juice 




Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rincewind (27/7/17)

A few more coppervape skyline's just landed, find them here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (27/7/17)

Hi @BumbleBee - chances for a Vandy Vape Pulse 22 RDA - with internal tubes facing the coil

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pulse-22-bf-rda-interesting.t37025/

Await your comments - specifically looking for a SS/Silver one


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/17)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - chances for a Vandy Vape Pulse 22 RDA - with internal tubes facing the coil
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pulse-22-bf-rda-interesting.t37025/
> 
> Await your comments - specifically looking for a SS/Silver one


I'll add one to your stash @Max


----------



## Max (27/7/17)

@BumbleBee - I could not see that RDA on your website


----------



## Max (27/7/17)

@BumbleBee - I don't know if you can mention figures on this thread - please pm me the figure for this pulse 22 and the little Vaporesso Target Mini. Thank You kind Friend.


----------



## Max (27/7/17)

And yes by all means add it to my stuff.

By the way - have you got this streaky cotton that is being mentioned on the forum ??


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/17)

Max said:


> @BumbleBee - I could not see that RDA on your website


It's not something that I'm currently stocking, but I can get you one.



Max said:


> @BumbleBee - I don't know if you can mention figures on this thread - please pm me the figure for this pulse 22 and the little Vaporesso Target Mini. Thank You kind Friend.


I'll work out the costing for you and let you know via PM.



Max said:


> And yes by all means add it to my stuff.
> 
> By the way - have you got this streaky cotton that is being mentioned on the forum ??


I certainly do 
http://vapeguy.co.za/Streaky-Cotton-Wick


----------



## Max (27/7/17)

Awesome Awesome @BumbleBee - you are Too Good

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/8/17)

A new batch of Coppervape Skyline Clones have arrived 




and restock of Innokin T20 kits, with more on the way...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (16/8/17)

@BumbleBee any chance of more Skyline air disks coming in soon?


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> @BumbleBee any chance of more Skyline air disks coming in soon?


I do have more on the way, I'm hoping to bring some along to Vapecon if they arrive in time. I'll also be bringing a few Coppervape Skylines along 

If you're not going to make Vapecon (didn't see your name on the RSVP list) then I should have them available after

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## WELIHF (16/8/17)

@BumbleBee please could you keep a couple Skylines aside for me to get from you at Vapecon

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/17)

WELIHF said:


> @BumbleBee please could you keep a couple Skylines aside for me to get from you at Vapecon
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


PM Incoming....


----------



## GMacDiggity (16/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I do have more on the way, I'm hoping to bring some along to Vapecon if they arrive in time. I'll also be bringing a few Coppervape Skylines along
> 
> If you're not going to make Vapecon (didn't see your name on the RSVP list) then I should have them available after



Ok cool, thanks for the fast response! Think I might go for one for now and then if I am liking it I'll grab some of the air disks when they come in! Sadly no Vapecon for me  sucks to miss the day and all those amazing specials

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/8/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> Ok cool, thanks for the fast response! Think I might go for one for now and then if I am liking it I'll grab some of the air disks when they come in! Sadly no Vapecon for me  sucks to miss the day and all those amazing specials



Oh no @GMacDiggity - that is just bad!
Hope you have a very good reason
It is on till 8pm by the way - so if its work, you can always swing by afterward - we will play a nice song for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (16/8/17)

Hi @BumbleBee Do you have any spare glass (clear ) for the Skyline?

Dave


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/17)

DaveH said:


> Hi @BumbleBee Do you have any spare glass (clear ) for the Skyline?
> 
> Dave


Hi @DaveH, not right at the moment but I do have some incoming along with the airdisk kits and ultem drip tips

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (17/8/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Hi @DaveH, not right at the moment but I do have some incoming along with the airdisk kits and ultem drip tips


Ok thanks @BumbleBee in the mean time I think I will order a couple more Skylines because if you take them all to Vapecon they will be all gone. 
I will order and pay for them now but I would like you not to send them out until after the weekend say Monday please.
I know I'm a nuisance  .................... I don't care    Midweek delivery is much better for me - Thanks

Dave


----------



## DaveH (17/8/17)

Hi @BumbleBee sorry I only messed up a little with the payment. 
For the ref. I only put my name 'Dave' I forgot where to find the order no. [#629] 

Dave


----------



## BumbleBee (17/8/17)

DaveH said:


> Hi @BumbleBee sorry I only messed up a little with the payment.
> For the ref. I only put my name 'Dave' I forgot where to find the order no. [#629]
> 
> Dave


Not to worry Dave, I'm sure we'll find it 



DaveH said:


> Ok thanks @BumbleBee in the mean time I think I will order a couple more Skylines because if you take them all to Vapecon they will be all gone.
> I will order and pay for them now but I would like you not to send them out until after the weekend say Monday please.
> I know I'm a nuisance  .................... I don't care    Midweek delivery is much better for me - Thanks
> 
> Dave


You're a man with a plan, not a nuisance at all  This will ship out on Monday then, pity we won't see you at Vapecon though

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/17)

@BumbleBee - in case you miss it, @Tanja is looking for a Skyline

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (17/8/17)

Yes please!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GMacDiggity (17/8/17)

Silver said:


> Oh no @GMacDiggity - that is just bad!
> Hope you have a very good reason
> It is on till 8pm by the way - so if its work, you can always swing by afterward - we will play a nice song for you



That's amazing that it goes so late!
I've moved to Cape Town (should really update that on here!) so it's just a distance issue, the offer of a nice song is very tempting tho

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/17)

GMacDiggity said:


> That's amazing that it goes so late!
> I've moved to Cape Town (should really update that on here!) so it's just a distance issue, the offer of a nice song is very tempting tho



Ah ok, very well then
Just saw Bryanston so thought it was a work issue
Well dont complain, you live in such a beautiful part of our country 
We have VapeCon. So at least its a bit fairer....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/9/17)

Here's another reason why I love vaping. Every now and then in between the flood of new gear there is a little gem, something fun that doesn't suck. Meet the new Ample Pixy RDTA





It's a 25mm RDTA that holds 4.5ml of juice, has a easy peasy build deck and super simple fill port, it looks like a minion and it doesn't suck!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/17)

The UWell Valyrian Sub Ohm Tank has arrived.




They are available in Black or Silver. The Black tanks come fitted with red seals and drip tip as well as an included option to switch out the red with green drip tip and seals, The Silver tank has either red or orange. These are flavour and cloud monsters that are happy on the higher end of the wattage scale with 0.15 ohm coils designed for big airflow and rated for 95-120W. Base inserts are included for modifying the vape experience. Filling is done by releasing the flip-top cap by means of a button.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (9/9/17)

Hi @BumbleBee - The Yellow Ample Pixy and the Yellow eVic Primo Mod - your pic above shows the two yellow colours to be very close - are they in actual fact the same ??? 

Thank You and looking forward to your comments.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/9/17)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - The Yellow Ample Pixy and the Yellow eVic Primo Mod - your pic above shows the two yellow colours to be very close - are they in actual fact the same ???
> 
> Thank You and looking forward to your comments.


Yes, an almost perfect match. The yellow colour is a 100% match but the Primo Mini has a subtle pearl effect going on.


----------



## Max (9/9/17)

Cool - Thank You @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (10/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Here's another reason why I love vaping. Every now and then in between the flood of new gear there is a little gem, something fun that doesn't suck. Meet the new Ample Pixy RDTA
> 
> View attachment 106488
> View attachment 106489
> ...


You should actually sell that as a kit, it even more awesome in person

Was great seeing you again, and thanx muchos for the help on that Skyclone, still a dud (doesn't stop when closing, so the inside chimney part "falls" in too deep - Hubby and his damn Leatherman), but I filed it down, got a smaller o-ring, and it turns smoothly now.
I also should've gotten a bottle of that Coffee juice, simply smoothly. Next time though.

Keep it up @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Here's another reason why I love vaping. Every now and then in between the flood of new gear there is a little gem, something fun that doesn't suck. Meet the new Ample Pixy RDTA
> 
> View attachment 106488
> View attachment 106489
> ...



This looks great @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Comrad Juju (10/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Here's another reason why I love vaping. Every now and then in between the flood of new gear there is a little gem, something fun that doesn't suck. Meet the new Ample Pixy RDTA
> 
> View attachment 106488
> View attachment 106489
> ...



Don't want to sound like a real knob but the US and U.K. Reviewers was going on about this RDTA being pulled and changed to a skull.

As this is directly focused at children?

It is definitely a fun looking product but is this appropriate / good for our current unregulated market ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/17)

Caramia said:


> You should actually sell that as a kit, it even more awesome in person
> 
> Was great seeing you again, and thanx muchos for the help on that Skyclone, still a dud (doesn't stop when closing, so the inside chimney part "falls" in too deep - Hubby and his damn Leatherman), but I filed it down, got a smaller o-ring, and it turns smoothly now.
> I also should've gotten a bottle of that Coffee juice, simply smoothly. Next time though.
> ...


I'm glad you got it right  I would have loved to spend a bit of time fiddling with it but you caught me on a fairly busy day.

Maybe next time we can even have some real coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/9/17)

Comrad Juju said:


> Don't want to sound like a real knob but the US and U.K. Reviewers was going on about this RDTA being pulled and changed to a skull.
> 
> As this is directly focused at children?
> 
> ...


That did occur to me, briefly. I've seen that Skully and in my opinion it just looks dof and yes, the minion definitely appeals to my inner kid. I'm not aware that the Pixy was pulled and replaced by the Skully. 

Whether it's appropriate or not, i don't know, I guess that depends on your point of view. Sure it might appeal to kids, but when I saw this I had to have it and I'm in my 40's. Should everything be a plain chunk of steel and come in a brown paper bag just because we're "grown-ups", man that would be boring.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Caramia (11/9/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm glad you got it right  I would have loved to spend a bit of time fiddling with it but you caught me on a fairly busy day.
> 
> Maybe next time we can even have some real coffee


Yeah, next time, the juice and some real coffee, definitely!
We were also in a bit of a hurry, so no harm either way. 
Many thanx again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Here's another reason why I love vaping. Every now and then in between the flood of new gear there is a little gem, something fun that doesn't suck. Meet the new Ample Pixy RDTA
> 
> View attachment 106488
> View attachment 106489
> ...


I have to have this !!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Marzuq said:


> I have to have this !!



That would suit you big time @Marzuq 
I miss the Marzuq minion

Dont know if you remember when @Yiannaki and I went to McDonalds to get the minion toys as part of the deal. Hehe. That minion has been perched in my vape cave ever since...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/10/17)

Marzuq said:


> I have to have this !!


This was made for you man 

I'm still enjoying mine but I run it with the airflow mostly closed, just about 3/4 of the mouth only. Once the eyes open you can pull crazy amounts of air through this thing and the flavour keeps up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> This was made for you man
> 
> I'm still enjoying mine but I run it with the airflow mostly closed, just about 3/4 of the mouth only. Once the eyes open you can pull crazy amounts of air through this thing and the flavour keeps up


Thats impressive. Most of the artsy stuff doesnt usually as well. 
Will head over to your website this morning and grab one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> That would suit you big time @Marzuq
> I miss the Marzuq minion
> 
> Dont know if you remember when @Yiannaki and I went to McDonalds to get the minion toys as part of the deal. Hehe. That minion has been perched in my vape cave ever since...


LOL @Silver i remember that clearly.
as you can see mine still sits with me on my desk.
The others i had at home was nabbed by my nieces.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Lol @Marzuq - i think i have the caveman minion too - will go check a bit later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/17)

Some new goodies just arrived that should have been here ages ago (thanks customs)

The Snowwolf VFeng 230W Mod



The iJoy Genie 234W mod, with built-in flashlight! and batteries included! Whoohoo!



and the eagerly awaited Bellus v2 from UD

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (23/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Some new goodies just arrived that should have been here ages ago (thanks customs)
> 
> The Snowwolf VFeng 230W Mod
> View attachment 111293
> ...


Those VFengs are @BumbleBee coloured! I guess you're going to have to have both black and yellow options!


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Those VFengs are @BumbleBee coloured! I guess you're going to have to have both black and yellow options!


That yellow is what caught my eye on these, it's frikkin amazing, and it goes perfectly with the Minion RDTA 

They look really awkward but these mods are actually smaller than they look and for some weird reason they're comfortable to use. And, no overhang for a 30mm atty

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/17)

Some restocks arrived today too:

Nitecore i8 chargers
Coppervape Skyline RTA
Geekvape Ammit 25 RTA
Geekvape Basic Toolkits
And a massive batch of battery wraps

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/10/17)

But that's not all....




Samsung 30Q have been marked down to only *R150*, and yes, they're the real McCoy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (23/10/17)

Great new stock @BumbleBee 
Vfengs look futuristic!
Nice

Please let us know about the Bellus V2. I missed the V1 but seem to recall lots of Bellus followers at the time


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Some restocks arrived today too:
> 
> Nitecore i8 chargers
> Coppervape Skyline RTA
> ...


Darth Vader battery wraps?! Do you have a pic for us @BumbleBee ?


----------



## TheV (24/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Darth Vader battery wraps?! Do you have a pic for us @BumbleBee ?


Oh yes please!

Perhaps these??






@BumbleBee, can you confirm or deny the above?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

TheV said:


> Oh yes please!
> 
> Perhaps these??
> 
> ...


OMG I hope so!

But only confirm tomorrow when I can buy, don't want them to be gone before then! Hahahaha!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/17)

TheV said:


> Oh yes please!
> 
> Perhaps these??
> 
> ...


Indeed

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Indeed


Baddass is bad man! What a win!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/17)

Stosta said:


> OMG I hope so!
> 
> But only confirm tomorrow when I can buy, don't want them to be gone before then! Hahahaha!


There should be more than enough to go around

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (24/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Indeed


So 300 wraps gets me free shipping right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/17)

TheV said:


> So 300 wraps gets me free shipping right?


That is correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (24/10/17)

TheV said:


> So 300 wraps gets me free shipping right?


Luckily @BumbleBee has 30Q's on sale too!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

TheV said:


> So 300 wraps gets me free shipping right?





BumbleBee said:


> That is correct



But best you don't empty out his Darth Vader reserves @TheV ! Because sure you'll have free shipping, but at the cost of my salty tears!


----------



## TheV (24/10/17)

Stosta said:


> But best you don't empty out his Darth Vader reserves @TheV ! Because sure you'll have free shipping, but at the cost of my salty tears!


Not to worry sir. I shall not be doing that to you.
I'll see if the guys in the office need some stuff. Maybe do a group buy and grab some wraps in the process

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (24/10/17)

TheV said:


> Not to worry sir. I shall not be doing that to you.
> I'll see if the guys in the office need some stuff. Maybe do a group buy and grab some wraps in the process


Hahaha! _SIR?!?!?! _You've met me before, I'm no sir!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (24/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! _SIR?!?!?! _You've met me before, I'm no sir!


I beg to differ... with a boss level beard like that you are a sir of note!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (26/10/17)

Silver said:


> Great new stock @BumbleBee
> Vfengs look futuristic!
> Nice
> 
> Please let us know about the Bellus V2. I missed the V1 but seem to recall lots of Bellus followers at the time


@Silver, the v1 was a game changer back in the day, I loved it. I've put a good couple of tankfuls through the new Bellus v2 and it doesn't disappoint. Smooth airflow with superb flavour, and the build and wicking is soooo easy. UD has kept the deck very similar to the original but changed the 2 posts to a velocity style deck while retaining the easy-peasy wicking channels. There are also no leaking issues when top filling, that was the v1's weakness. 

Although not a huge airflow cloud chucker this is certainly a very good all-rounder and I will definitely recommend it to anyone who enjoyed the original v1.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/10/17)

I've just received a few Advken Mantas, these compact little 5ml RTAs look awesome and are in the same league as the Reloads and Kylins

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (26/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I've just received a few Advken Mantas, these compact little 5ml RTAs look awesome and are in the same league as the Reloads and Kylins
> 
> 
> View attachment 111546


Such good-looking little RTAs these!!!


----------



## BumbleBee (26/10/17)

Stosta said:


> Such good-looking little RTAs these!!!


Absolutely! They are so cute with their little bubble glass sections, they remind me of little barrels

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/10/17)

Being Halloween, this seems like a good day to introduce a really cool mod, again... sort of 

As some of you may know, I had the ET Aliens X3 DNA75 mod a little while ago, a mod that I still think is one of the coolest mods I've ever come across. It's big, solidly built and absolutely gorgeous! It's only downside was it's price, the DNA board was maily responisble for that and to a lot of folks the DNA board is just too much hassle. This is where the re-introduction comes in...

Aimidi has released an alternative to the DNA75, they've given us a far simpler, and much more cost effective board option but kept the design, look and feel of the mod exactly as it was.

This is the new 100W ET.Aliens X3 mod, powered by a single 26650 battery with the option of using a 18650 with the provided rubber battery sleeve. The Mod will hold tanks up to 25mm in diameter and comes with the usual temp control options, USB charging and an included rubber skin.

Here it is in Black, I also have the super shiny Gunmetal and even shinier Blue 




Now retailing for only R2100 R1200 and because it's Halloween, I'll be adding a bottle of Pumpkin Pie with every order placed today

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Being Halloween, this seems like a good day to introduce a really cool mod, again... sort of
> 
> As some of you may know, I had the ET Aliens X3 DNA75 mod a little while ago, a mod that I still think is one of the coolest mods I've ever come across. It's big, solidly built and absolutely gorgeous! It's only downside was it's price, the DNA board was maily responisble for that and to a lot of folks the DNA board is just too much hassle. This is where the re-introduction comes in...
> 
> ...



Oh wow @BumbleBee - that mod has such character!!! Looks like an item that would be used in a BATMAN movie. Looks good and I don't usually like these sorts of things.

And what a winner on the Pumpkin offer for Halloween - so appropriate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

By the way @BumbleBee - how heavy is the "Batman" mod?
Is it very heavy?


----------



## BumbleBee (31/10/17)

Silver said:


> By the way @BumbleBee - how heavy is the "Batman" mod?
> Is it very heavy?


It is quite weighty indeed, with it's skin and a 26650 it comes in at 455g, so not a grab-n-go type but definitely a coffee table conversation starter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/10/17)

BumbleBee said:


> It is quite weighty indeed, with it's skin and a 26650 it comes in at 455g, so not a grab-n-go type but definitely a coffee table conversation starter


although I may be a bit nervous if it strikes up a conversation with the coffee table

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## BumbleBee (1/11/17)

A fresh batch of Innokin T20 kits have just arrived, these are perfect starter kits, simple, easy to use and don't scare the pants off a newbie 




as well as a few Wismec RX Gen3 Mods, these things are amazingly compact. @Bumblebabe has been using one for some time now and it hasn't skipped a beat once. She likes it because it's small, batteries last and she can find it... this green is bright!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/11/17)

Also in is the iJoy Genie Mod, these are dual 20700 battery devices that put out 234W. They have a built in customisable LED strip down each side which look really classy being hidden behind mesh. But what sets this one apart is that it has a built in LED torch on the battery cover that can be activated independently from the mod's interface, this comes in quite handy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Slick (1/11/17)

Hi @BumbleBee ,are the Genie mods very similar to the ijoy captain? Also what mah are the 20700's?


----------



## BumbleBee (1/11/17)

Slick said:


> Hi @BumbleBee ,are the Genie mods very similar to the ijoy captain? Also what mah are the 20700's?


The Genie is similar in that it uses what appears to be the same board and screen as the Captain, but the Genie is shaped a whole lot better, it doesn't feel as big as the Captain and fits the hand more comfortably. The supplied iJoy 20700s are 3000mAh cells.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (1/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The Genie is similar in that it uses what appears to be the same board and screen as the Captain, but the Genie is shaped a whole lot better, it doesn't feel as big as the Captain and fits the hand more comfortably. The supplied iJoy 20700s are 3000mAh cells.


Thank you sir,I held a Captain before and the weight and feel of it put me off,for R1000 with batteries I think its very worth it


----------



## Slick (1/11/17)

Tell us more about the Innokin T20 kits,have you played around with it already? Is it leakproof? Will 70vg/30pg juice work fine? I was looking to buy a Twisp Cue for travelling in December but changed my mind after some reviews,so this might be an option


----------



## BumbleBee (1/11/17)

Slick said:


> Tell us more about the Innokin T20 kits,have you played around with it already? Is it leakproof? Will 70vg/30pg juice work fine? I was looking to buy a Twisp Cue for travelling in December but changed my mind after some reviews,so this might be an option


The Innokin T20 is amazing! We've used these kits to convert smokers with very good results because of their ease of use and simplicity. They are proper MTL devices and deliver very good flavour. We haven't had any leaking issues with these and yes, they handle 70VG juices with ease. @Rincewind has actually just about completely converted to the T20 from his bigger DL devices and has been using his as a daily device for a couple of months now. 2ml of juice goes a very long way in these and don't let the 1500mAh battery capacity put you off, a charge lasts seemingly forever  Another nice touch is that the power output is constant, so it doesn't get weaker as the battery drains 

For the price, I do believe that every vaper needs one of these, not only as a sneaky stealth device but also as a dependable backup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Slick (1/11/17)

Are you getting all this @Silver ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (1/11/17)

Slick said:


> Are you getting all this @Silver ?



He's way too busy posting in the VapeCon thread



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/11/17)

Slick said:


> Are you getting all this @Silver ?


I think @Silver knows about these little T20s, I suspect he is just somewhat sentimental about his Mighty Evod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (4/11/17)

Slick said:


> Are you getting all this @Silver ?



Thanks @Slick 
I did hear about these T20 devices a while back
But am keen to check them out further

@GerritVisagie is correct, i was busy a few days ago on the VapeCon photo thread, so missed this 

@BumbleBee would you be able to take a pic of the T20 next to a few other well known devices so we can see how the size compares. When you get a chance...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Slick
> I did hear about these T20 devices a while back
> But am keen to check them out further
> 
> ...


I'll snap a pic or two on Monday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/17)

@Silver, here is a group photo with the Innokin T20, iJustS, iStick 50W and the Mighty Evod. Of course the ETAliens X3 showed up for dramatic effect 




I figured the next photo would help too. This is a shot of the T20's Prism Tank with two that you are familiar with; the Billow v2.5 and the Kanger Evod1



I'll try and get a shot of the T20 and a SkilletBox tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Hooked (5/11/17)

@Silver the T20 is a great device. @BumbleBee kindly sent me one and I'll be writing a review later tonight.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Slick (5/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @Silver the T20 is a great device. @BumbleBee kindly sent me one and I'll be writing a review later tonight.


Can't wait @Hooked im really interested in this,please if you could test whether 70/30 or 60/40 juice works better? And most important any leaking issues

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/17)

Thanks so much @BumbleBee !
It looks very compact indeed
Nice

Hmm....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (5/11/17)

Slick said:


> Can't wait @Hooked im really interested in this,please if you could test whether 70/30 or 60/40 juice works better? And most important any leaking issues



OK will do

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (6/11/17)

Hooked said:


> OK will do


@Slick I've answered your question towards the end of my review. Here's the link:
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/innokin-endura-t20.t41475/#post-600568

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (13/11/17)

Any chance you bringing in sxk entheon drippers?


----------



## Hooked (13/11/17)

@BumbleBee I met someone last week who wants to give up smoking. She'd tried vaping but said that it burnt her throat. She doesn't know what device she was using, only that it cost R150. I let her try the T20, because it's really a gentle vape, perfect for a newbie. Unfortunately, she still doesn't like vaping. Probably her first experience with some other device put her off. However, she did like the Vinto Vape e-cig, which is what I often use when I'm busy. To me, vaping is for relaxation - I can't rush around like a maniac and vape! Nevertheless, I do agree with you that the T20 is a great device for a newbie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/11/17)

Mahir said:


> Any chance you bringing in sxk entheon drippers?


Not planning to, but I do have a few SXK Hadalys coming in a week or two.

If there are a few more folks looking for the Entheon then I will certainly consider bringing a few in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @BumbleBee I met someone last week who wants to give up smoking. She'd tried vaping but said that it burnt her throat. She doesn't know what device she was using, only that it cost R150. I let her try the T20, because it's really a gentle vape, perfect for a newbie. Unfortunately, she still doesn't like vaping. Probably her first experience with some other device put her off. However, she did like the Vinto Vape e-cig, which is what I often use when I'm busy. To me, vaping is for relaxation - I can't rush around like a maniac and vape! Nevertheless, I do agree with you that the T20 is a great device for a newbie.


The burning in the throat is usually because the nic is too strong, or the coil is totally fried. I'm not sure that a R150 device is the right way to find out if vaping is good, I doubt that it was a quality experience.

Everyone is different, one device won't work for all but at least she now knows that that one isn't for her, or maybe it was just the flavour she didn't like. I haven't tried the Vinto but if she likes that then go for it. Either way, getting off the stinkies is the main objective

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (14/11/17)

A few Siren 2 RTAs have just arrived, these are the 4.5ml 24mm versions

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (14/11/17)

Am very tempted @BumbleBee 

Flavour on this is good and it is remarkable how quiet it is.
Sometimes you think your mod is not firing when its actually busy vaporising.

My only problem is my 2ml one suffers from wet drip tip syndrome. And i dont know if its something i have done wrong or what to do to address it. Anyhow, am very tempted to go for the 24mm 4ml but trying to practice restraint


----------



## BumbleBee (14/11/17)

Silver said:


> Am very tempted @BumbleBee
> 
> Flavour on this is good and it is remarkable how quiet it is.
> Sometimes you think your mod is not firing when its actually busy vaporising.
> ...


This is a really well made tank, the build quality is exceptional and it just looks sexy 

Regarding your wet drip tip issue, I think that is just condensation gathering in the drip tip, the way the deck is set up is to produce very dense vapour, hence the good flavour. The downside of this is that all that dense vapour can't get out of the chamber before it cools, not much to do here, it's a tight airflow tank. What you could try is a drip tip with a slightly larger bore or try a smaller build, maybe a 2mm coil with the cotton packed in just a little tighter?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> This is a really well made tank, the build quality is exceptional and it just looks sexy
> 
> Regarding your wet drip tip issue, I think that is just condensation gathering in the drip tip, the way the deck is set up is to produce very dense vapour, hence the good flavour. The downside of this is that all that dense vapour can't get out of the chamber before it cools, not much to do here, it's a tight airflow tank. What you could try is a drip tip with a slightly larger bore or try a smaller build, maybe a 2mm coil with the cotton packed in just a little tighter?



Thanks @BumbleBee - much appreciated

And i want to solve this issue because i do like this tank and the flavour is good.

I was thinking it may be because i am vaping on lower power - around 12-15 watts
My current coil is a 11 wrap spaced 28g coil which came out at 2 ohms and i thought it wouldnt work well but it does. Crisper than the 26g coil that comes with it. Just the wetness is still there.

Could it have anything to do with the juice thickness? I am now vaping my Blackbird blend which is about 50/50 or probably 55 PG. Maybe its that.

Will try your idea of a 2mm coil and pack it thicker with wick.


----------



## BumbleBee (14/11/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee - much appreciated
> 
> And i want to solve this issue because i do like this tank and the flavour is good.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I would imagine that the issue would be more pronounced with higher VG juice. Now I'm wondering if there isn't perhaps too much surface area on your coil, maybe just take 3 wraps off it?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Hmm, I would imagine that the issue would be more pronounced with higher VG juice. Now I'm wondering if there isn't perhaps too much surface area on your coil, maybe just take 3 wraps off it?



Ok thanks

The reason I went so long was because in Busardo's video he mentioned one should try get the coil to cover the full length of the deck (where the three airholes are) otherwise if its too short then the wick coming out on either side will touch that deck part and get the "river effect" with channelling juice into the airholes.

I will try again when i coil next with less wraps and report back

Many thanks @BumbleBee !

I remember in years gone by how you helped me to wick the Lemo1 and ever since then it is perfect!!


----------



## BumbleBee (14/11/17)

Silver said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> The reason I went so long was because in Busardo's video he mentioned one should try get the coil to cover the full length of the deck (where the three airholes are) otherwise if its too short then the wick coming out on either side will touch that deck part and get the "river effect" with channelling juice into the airholes.
> 
> ...


lol, I remember the Lemo... I so don't miss the Lemo, mine leaked constantly 

You'll nail the right build, just keep trying different things, don't overthink it, just do it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/17)

SXK Hadaly RDAs as well as Ultem and Clear top caps just in

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/12/17)

There are a bunch of new goodies on the site, here are a few attys 



McFly 14mm RDA Clone - R350



OL16 BF RDA Clone - R250



Drop RDA by TVC & Digiflavor - R490

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (8/12/17)

...and a couple really cool devices



iJoy Capo Squonker with 20700 battery - R750



The awesome Yihi SX500 powered VBoy 200W mod - R1500 (this is the one with the improved battery door)



The new and improved Smok G Priv2 Kit with top airflow X-Baby tank - R1500



New Revenger X Touch screen kit with 5ml NRG Tank

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/17)

That McFly intrigues me @BumbleBee !
Seems like it will be a flavour machine of note - given the tiny chamber

Is it more for MTL? What type of coil does one put in there?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/17)

Silver said:


> That McFly intrigues me @BumbleBee !
> Seems like it will be a flavour machine of note - given the tiny chamber
> 
> Is it more for MTL? What type of coil does one put in there?


I have a McFly on the white Reo with a single 26g kanthal micro coil, it's performing quite well. Airflow is quite tight and is absolutely MTL. The small chamber produces really dense flavour and was surprisingly easy to build on. I started with 24g Ni80 but quickly changed to kanthal because the atty got really hot with the Nichrome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I have a McFly on the white Reo with a single 26g kanthal micro coil, it's performing quite well. Airflow is quite tight and is absolutely MTL. The small chamber produces really dense flavour and was surprisingly easy to build on. I started with 24g Ni80 but quickly changed to kanthal because the atty got really hot with the Nichrome.



Thanks @BumbleBee 
Is the airflow adjustable on this atty - or is it fixed?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/17)

Silver said:


> Thanks @BumbleBee
> Is the airflow adjustable on this atty - or is it fixed?


It is adjustable, there are 4 different sized holes of which 1 can be selected with a ring that is locked in place when the top piece is screwed on. It all fits together very securely.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (10/12/17)

I am going to shop you empty when we come past (NEED an OL, Siren, Hadaly Clear and Ultem Caps, maybe the Drop, and defo some bubble glass for the Skyclones, and this McFly looks intriguing), have the coffee ready @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/17)

Caramia said:


> I am going to shop you empty when we come past (NEED an OL, Siren, Hadaly Clear and Ultem Caps, maybe the Drop, and defo some bubble glass for the Skyclones, and this McFly looks intriguing), have the coffee ready @BumbleBee


I've recently found a coffee that came all the way from Gotham City, just say when

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (11/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I've recently found a coffee that came all the way from Gotham City, just say when


WhooHoo, yes please!
Will do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/12/17)

A few SXK Entheon clones found their way on to the website



 

as well as a few stunning wood and resin mods, the 70W SXK Ultron Ares

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (24/12/17)

Morning @BumbleBee 

I see you have the Vandyvape superfine clapton wire MTL 

A while back i got the NI80 version which I havent tried yet
But i see there is the SS version too

Am wondering what the difference is vape wise and whether one is more suitable than the other for different applications?

@TheV got me the NI80 wire - @TheV have you had any experience or know about the merits of the SS version?


----------



## TheV (24/12/17)

@Silver, unfortunately I haven't tried the SS version yet. I do know that it builds to a lower resistance than the Ni80 wire so at the very least its an interesting option for build diversity.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/12/17)

@Silver, @TheV is correct, the SS version will have a lower resistance. Other than that I would imagine that it would just boil down to which metal you prefer.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/12/17)

Caramia said:


> WhooHoo, yes please!
> Will do


Me too, please! @BumbleBee
I also PMd you about an Irish Coffee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JohnoF (24/1/18)

Hey @BumbleBee, any ideas on when youll be getting the coppervape spare parts in stock?


----------



## BumbleBee (26/1/18)

JohnoF said:


> Hey @BumbleBee, any ideas on when youll be getting the coppervape spare parts in stock?


I'm not sure @JohnoF, but I'm working on it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/1/18)

The new but old Picos have just landed. These are totally amazing! They look just like the first Picos but they're slightly bigger so 25mm attys fit on them and they ship with an included 4000mAh 21700 battery 

This is the new Pico 21700 Kit with Ello tank and 21700 battery.

Check out how it compares to the original...




Even though it is slightly larger and a touch heavier, it still feels like a Pico 




and they've brought the Hot Pink back

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (26/1/18)

If you're after a bit more bling then check these beauties out...

The Smok Veneno kit with Light Edition Big Baby Beast tank. *Spoiler alert* This thing is sexy!



The Smok Majesty kit with top airflow X-Baby tank (Yip, also sexy AF)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/2/18)

Dead Rabbit SQ and Wismec Luxotic BF Mods, these go really well together. I'm loving the Luxotic, works just like a mech, fires right away, is super compact and has protection. Oh and it's really affordable

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (7/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Dead Rabbit SQ and Wismec Luxotic BF Mods, these go really well together. I'm loving the Luxotic, works just like a mech, fires right away, is super compact and has protection. Oh and it's really affordable
> 
> 
> View attachment 121540
> ...


R550 is an incredible price, it looks like the finish is really smooth too. I must say if I was thinking about squonking I would pick one of these up, simply beautiful!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/2/18)

Stosta said:


> R550 is an incredible price, it looks like the finish is really smooth too. I must say if I was thinking about squonking I would pick one of these up, simply beautiful!


Yip, it's a solid device, feels really good in the hand, the resin finish is velvety smooth

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

The new Laisimo F4 has just landed, if you need a place to park your Aromamizer Titan then this is it. The centred 510 will allow attys of up to 43mm without overhang. It has a stunning colour screen and 360W of power, let the insanity begin...



 

Also just in, the Geek Vape Aegis in Gun Metal with the funky Camo detailing for just R900 including a Golisi 26650 battery

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (9/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The new Laisimo F4 has just landed, if you need a place to park your Aromamizer Titan then this is it. The centred 510 will allow attys of up to 43mm without overhang. It has a stunning colour screen and 360W of power, let the insanity begin...
> 
> 
> View attachment 121739
> ...




So what would be the most extreme (yet safe) build you could put on this thing? Are the four batteries in series?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

Stosta said:


> So what would be the most extreme (yet safe) build you could put on this thing? Are the four batteries in series?


I'm not 100% sure of how the batteries are configured in the F4, I'm assuming it's set up much like the Hammer of God, series/parallel. Unlike the HOG, any semi-sane build should be "safe" in the F4.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The new Laisimo F4 has just landed, if you need a place to park your Aromamizer Titan then this is it. The centred 510 will allow attys of up to 43mm without overhang. It has a stunning colour screen and 360W of power, let the insanity begin...
> 
> 
> View attachment 121739
> ...


So on that monster combination you will only have to fill up once a week and trip Eishkom once a fortnight to charge.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> So on that monster combination you will only have to fill up once a week and trip Eishkom once a fortnight to charge.


Something like that yes, and if anyone needs this setup then it's you, the Titan fogs up a room in no time

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

Did I read right @BumbleBee? 28ml juice capacity?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

You have my attention @BumbleBee

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

42mm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

Christos said:


> 42mm
> View attachment 121758


Um, it might have a slight overhang on there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Um, it might have a slight overhang on there


I got exited for a moment and thought I finally found something that my mod won't dwarf...

Still intrigues me. 
Have you tried one? I'm curious how the flavour would be.


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

Christos said:


> I got exited for a moment and thought I finally found something that my mod won't dwarf...
> 
> Still intrigues me.
> Have you tried one? I'm curious how the flavour would be.


I've been using a Titan for a while now, it's surprisingly good at doing the flavour thing, there are a few drippers that are supposed to be good flavour machines that get completely shadowed by this monster. This does flavour and clouds very well, even on basic 24g Ni80 builds!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

Here is a 24mm Goon grovelling at it's feet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

My word @BumbleBee !
Juice for days!

Wow

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Here is a 24mm Goon grovelling at it's feet
> 
> View attachment 121759


I'm tempted to get this combo for shits and giggles

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

Christos said:


> I'm tempted to get this combo for shits and giggles


Haha, that's exactly why I got it, just for a laugh. Turns out it's actually pretty darn good.


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Here is a 24mm Goon grovelling at it's feet
> 
> View attachment 121759



O MY WORD!!!!!!! I can swim in there!!!!


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> O MY WORD!!!!!!! I can swim in there!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Can send one down to cape Town to solve their water crisis

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## Max (9/2/18)

Hi @BumbleBee - any information on a SS Silver Wotofo Nudge 22mm Single Coil RDA


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - any information on a SS Silver Wotofo Nudge 22mm Single Coil RDA


I wasn't particularly impressed with the 24mm one, personally I'm not even going to try the 22mm. If you absolutely insist, I can get you one. I will however wholeheartedly recommend the Dead Rabbit SQ if you're looking for a great single coil RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/18)

Christos said:


> I'm tempted to get this combo for shits and giggles


@BumbleBee , think I am going to start saving for this combo, just think at the possibilities at Vapecon, 1 mod, one tank, two days!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/2/18)

Christos said:


> I'm tempted to get this combo for shits and giggles


You can drink your gin and tonic out of it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @BumbleBee , think I am going to start saving for this combo, just think at the possibilities at Vapecon, 1 mod, one tank, two days!



Can mix directly in it

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Max (9/2/18)

Thank You @BumbleBee - Please can you confirm what colour the Resin Drip Tip is that comes with the Silver SS RDA or will it be a lucky draw 

Will it have this colour Drip Tip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

Max said:


> Thank You @BumbleBee - Please can you confirm what colour the Resin Drip Tip is that comes with the Silver SS RDA or will it be a lucky draw


So far they have been green, but yes it is a bit of a lucky guess. But didn't we all enjoy lucky packets in our younger days?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (9/2/18)

You are so Awesome and Amazing @BumbleBee and I know that You’ve got a sixth sense about this stuff - so do you have a Blue/Mauve one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (9/2/18)

Yes @BumbleBee but those Lucky Packets were presents and cost 25/50 cents when we were younger so it didn’t really matter - however this.............

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/2/18)

Max said:


> You are so Awesome and Amazing @BumbleBee and I know that You’ve got a sixth sense about this stuff - so do you have a Blue/Mauve one


Haha, thanks @Max, but unfortunately my sixth sense doesn't allow for peeking inside sealed boxes, there's a whole other word for people that do that kinda stuff 

I did get a new resin that I think you might like though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Max (9/2/18)

Awesome @BumbleBee - The Dead Rabbit SQ 22mm Done - let’s check the new Resin colour and the std Fire 001 & 002 Drip Tip Shape will do

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (10/2/18)

Hi @BumbleBee



Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - from your thread - What goes on here.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the new Resin You were chatting about.


----------



## Max (10/2/18)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - what ever happened to this Drip Tip - and is that the Dead Rabbit SQ 22mm Single Coil RDA
> 
> I’ve left your wording in this copy from your post on page 3.
> 
> lol, ok my wording may have been a teeny bit vague... here is another pic


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/18)

Skyline Drop Kits are in!

The standard Drop Kit kit comes with a black drip tip and a polycarbonate tank section. Clear Drip Tips and Glass Tank Sections are available separately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Spyro (11/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Here is a 24mm Goon grovelling at it's feet
> 
> View attachment 121759


Any chance you want to sell this beast?


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Any chance you want to sell this beast?


www.vapeguy.co.za

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DaveH (11/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Skyline Drop Kits are in!
> 
> The standard Drop Kit kit comes with a black drip tip and a polycarbonate tank section. Clear Drip Tips and Glass Tank Sections are available separately.



Great ............. thanks @BumbleBee 
  
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Skyline Drop Kits are in!
> 
> The standard Drop Kit kit comes with a black drip tip and a polycarbonate tank section. Clear Drip Tips and Glass Tank Sections are available separately.
> 
> ...


Dam, firstly because I really like what I am seeing, no 2 being that the courier left already with the other stuff!!


----------



## DaveH (11/2/18)

Hi @BumbleBee sorry to trouble you.

I've ordered the coppervape skydrop kits. 
I tried to do an Instant transfer .......... that didn't work.

I tried normal bank transfer that didn't work either because I have changed my cell phone and I had to change my sim card because when they (Vodacom) tried to cut my original sim down to size it broke. 

Now Absa bank are saying* "Your sim has been swapped therefore we cannot complete this transaction."*

I'll will have to sort it out tomorrow at the bank.

I think while I am there sorting out the sim swap, I will do the EFT to you.

What a bluudy nuisance.


Dave

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

DaveH said:


> Hi @BumbleBee sorry to trouble you.
> 
> I've ordered the coppervape skydrop kits.
> I tried to do an Instant transfer .......... that didn't work.
> ...


Feel your pain, between Payfast and Standard bank they lost my deposit for 3 days, that's why I am not mixing this weekend

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## DaveH (11/2/18)

@Room Fogger Thanks.

I thought maybe I could sort it out online .............. nope I have to go to my nearest branch.
 
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/18)

DaveH said:


> Hi @BumbleBee sorry to trouble you.
> 
> I've ordered the coppervape skydrop kits.
> I tried to do an Instant transfer .......... that didn't work.
> ...


Technology is awesome, when it works. No worries @DaveH your goodies will be safe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/18)

DaveH said:


> @Room Fogger Thanks.
> 
> I thought maybe I could sort it out online .............. nope I have to go to my nearest branch.
> 
> Dave


Going to your nearest branch is such a pain in the ash, this is why we bank online, they just don't seem to get this

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Dam, firstly because I really like what I am seeing, no 2 being that the courier left already with the other stuff!!


There's always next time 

On the plus side you should have the other stuff really soon 



Room Fogger said:


> Feel your pain, between Payfast and Standard bank they lost my deposit for 3 days, that's why I am not mixing this weekend


Payfast and Standard Bank (with Absa to a lesser extent) just don't seem to get along, that combination has been giving me grey hair from the start. 

FNB FTW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> There's always next time
> 
> On the plus side you should have the other stuff really soon
> 
> ...


Cant wait for it. I'm at home, it's going to my work. Hopefully my messenger can deliver to me with some other mail that should have been delivered by now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Cant wait for it. I'm at home, it's going to my work. Hopefully my messenger can deliver to me with some other mail that should have been delivered by now.


Let hope it all works out, nobody likes unattended vapemail

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (11/2/18)

Okay so I've ordered and paid for an F4 with a Steam crave and 4 batts. Hope you'll be kind enough to gift me a drip tip 

@BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Okay so I've ordered and paid for an F4 with a Steam crave and 4 batts. Hope you'll be kind enough to gift me a drip tip
> 
> @BumbleBee


That's an epic setup, you're going to love it. 

So, what did you have in mind regarding the drip tip?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (11/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> That's an epic setup, you're going to love it.
> 
> So, what did you have in mind regarding the drip tip?




I'd love a bumbletip of any sort! But they are expensive so I'd also be super stoked with a blue vandy vape frosted tip!

You rock @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/18)

Spyro said:


> I'd love a bumbletip of any sort! But they are expensive so I'd also be super stoked with a blue vandy vape frosted tip!
> 
> You rock @BumbleBee !


I'm sure that can be arranged

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyro (11/2/18)

Just adding to the excitement. I won't be able to sleep! So many thanks to you!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Just adding to the excitement. I won't be able to sleep! So many thanks to you!


@Spyro We want pictures of the first vape shop or person that sees that setup, now that is going to be a picture that speaks a thousand words. Do you agree @BumbleBee ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## BumbleBee (11/2/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @Spyro We want pictures of the first vape shop or person that sees that setup, now that is going to be a picture that speaks a thousand words. Do you agree @BumbleBee ?


Absolutely, pictures are always good, well mostly almost always

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/2/18)

Eagerly waiting for the pictures. May be a video of the built and how it vapez

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DaveH (12/2/18)

Hi @BumbleBee 
All sorted - well the lady at the bank said it was. 
Whilst there they (absa) did the EFT to you, I have sent a scanned copy to you.

Having slept on this sim card swap thing - What I would like to know how did absa know I had swapped my sim card, I still have the same cell number and I didn't tell them. ?????


Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/18)

DaveH said:


> Hi @BumbleBee
> All sorted - well the lady at the bank said it was.
> Whilst there they (absa) did the EFT to you, I have sent a scanned copy to you.
> 
> ...


Your order is on it's way @DaveH 

and...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (12/2/18)

Package is on the way!

Whoop! Whoop!

Tomorrow and Wednesday are Vape mail day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (13/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Your order is on it's way @DaveH



It's here, it arrived before 11am.  

Thank you @BumbleBee 
Great service as usual 


Dave

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/18)

DaveH said:


> It's here, it arrived before 11am.
> 
> Thank you @BumbleBee
> Great service as usual
> ...


That's great news Dave 

You're very welcome

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Max (13/2/18)

Hi @BumbleBee - any progress on this new colour we chatted about - and I’m still pondering that beautiful Orange Drip Tip You put on your Dead Rabbit RDA 


BumbleBee said:


> Haha, thanks @Max, but unfortunately my sixth sense doesn't allow for peeking inside sealed boxes, there's a whole other word for people that do that kinda stuff
> 
> I did get a new resin that I think you might like though


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/18)

Max said:


> Hi @BumbleBee - any progress on this new colour we chatted about - and I’m still pondering that beautiful Orange Drip Tip You put on your Dead Rabbit RDA


Not yet @Max, I'm itching to get a few tips done, just battling with time


----------



## Max (13/2/18)

That Orange @BumbleBee is Frikken Amazing - do you still have that particular orange resin available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (13/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Not yet @Max, just battling with time



Have a word with Albert he might be able to help you.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Carnival (13/2/18)

Max said:


> That Orange @BumbleBee is Frikken Amazing - do you still have that particular orange resin available



I think I bought the last one, if you are referring to the caramel 001 drip tip? 

@BumbleBee it can go to Max if you don't have any in stock, I can wait.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/18)

Max said:


> That Orange @BumbleBee is Frikken Amazing - do you still have that particular orange resin available


I think I might still have some of that

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/18)

DaveH said:


> Have a word with Albert he might be able to help you.
> 
> Dave


Thanks, I forgot about him, will drop him an email in the morning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/18)

Carnival said:


> I think I bought the last one, if you are referring to the caramel 001 drip tip?
> 
> @BumbleBee it can go to Max if you don't have any in stock, I can wait.


That was a different resin, and @Max likes his curvy tips

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Carnival (13/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> That was a different resin, and @Max likes his curvy tips



Okay cool, we're all sorted then.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (13/2/18)

So - @BumbleBee - That particular Orange for definite and looking forward to seeing that new colour


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/18)

Max said:


> So - @BumbleBee - That particular Orange for definite and looking forward to seeing that new colour


Gotcha


----------



## Spyro (14/2/18)

Massive thank you @BumbleBee ! Received my goods today along with 2 complimentary driptips and a 750ml bottle of water. Couldn't stop smiling after seeing that! Love all the extra touches. 

Charged my batteries up last night but forgot to order coils, so it's off the shops I go.

Size comparison with BB and 750ml water bottle.

Reactions: Winner 14 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Massive thank you @BumbleBee ! Received my goods today along with 2 complimentary driptips and a 750ml bottle of water. Couldn't stop smiling after seeing that! Love all the extra touches.
> 
> Charged my batteries up last night but forgot to order coils, so it's off the shops I go.
> 
> ...


F##

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Carnival (14/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Massive thank you @BumbleBee ! Received my goods today along with 2 complimentary driptips and a 750ml bottle of water. Couldn't stop smiling after seeing that! Love all the extra touches.
> 
> Charged my batteries up last night but forgot to order coils, so it's off the shops I go.
> 
> ...



The Titan really is gigantic!! Wow! Enjoy it @Spyro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos (14/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Massive thank you @BumbleBee ! Received my goods today along with 2 complimentary driptips and a 750ml bottle of water. Couldn't stop smiling after seeing that! Love all the extra touches.
> 
> Charged my batteries up last night but forgot to order coils, so it's off the shops I go.
> 
> ...


FOMO!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (14/2/18)

@BumbleBee, does the f4 double up as a power bank? I'm tempted to buy a 4 bay 18650 power bank that also houses a 40mm atty

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (14/2/18)

Nope, that review by VapnFagen was a sample. There are a few changes; no power bank ability and the logos have been moved to the bottom.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/2/18)

Christos said:


> @BumbleBee, does the f4 double up as a power bank? I'm tempted to buy a 4 bay 18650 power bank that also houses a 40mm atty


It did initially have that function but they've removed it. Initial spec also allowed for it to run on 2 or 4 cells but this is now strictly a 4 cell device.

I suspect some bright spark thought it would be a great idea to charge the mod with it's own USB output as a power source

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> It did initially have that function but they've removed it. Initial spec also allowed for it to run on 2 or 4 cells but this is now strictly a 4 cell device.
> 
> I suspect some bright spark thought it would be a great idea to charge the mod with it's own USB output as a power source



To be honest. . The thought definitely would of crossed my mind for a second

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Massive thank you @BumbleBee ! Received my goods today along with 2 complimentary driptips and a 750ml bottle of water. Couldn't stop smiling after seeing that! Love all the extra touches.
> 
> Charged my batteries up last night but forgot to order coils, so it's off the shops I go.
> 
> ...



Why such a small setup?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spyro (14/2/18)

I'm officially switching to 0.5 mg nic. After pulling a Silver on three drags of 3mg

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Spyro (20/2/18)

You can rock single coils in the titan, I'll try a dual coil version of this build on the next rewick, performing like a champion.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (20/2/18)

Spyro said:


> You can rock single coils in the titan, I'll try a dual coil version of this build on the next rewick, performing like a champion.
> 
> View attachment 123175
> View attachment 123176
> View attachment 123177


How long does a full tank last you on it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (20/2/18)

antonherbst said:


> How long does a full tank last you on it?



Well, I don't use it exclusively. But I reckon if I were to use just this tank and no other, I could cream a tank in a day. As it stands I probably go through a tank every 4-5 days with battery life lasting as long.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (20/2/18)

Spyro said:


> Well, I don't use it exclusively. But I reckon if I were to use just this tank and no other, I could cream a tank in a day. As it stands I probably go through a tank every 4-5 days with battery life lasting as long.



Eish that is juice heavy. Wow. But so worth the one of a kind factor. Think ill stick to my gloom combo for now. Many happy vapes on it thou.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (20/2/18)

Spyro said:


> You can rock single coils in the titan, I'll try a dual coil version of this build on the next rewick, performing like a champion.
> 
> View attachment 123175
> View attachment 123176
> View attachment 123177


Nice! I haven't tried one massive coil yet, looks like fun

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (20/2/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Nice! I haven't tried one massive coil yet, looks like fun



20awg fused Clapton ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (20/2/18)

Aaarrrrgggg if only the mod could be a power bank too I would so buy this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Deckie (1/3/18)

@BumbleBee are guys getting more Skyline Drop Kits & spare glasses for them anytime soon?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BumbleBee (1/3/18)

Deckie said:


> @BumbleBee are guys getting more Skyline Drop Kits & spare glasses for them anytime soon?
> 
> Thanks in advance


I'm not sure how soon but yes, more will come

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Deckie (1/3/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm not sure how soon but yes, more will come


Thanks Sir.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/4/18)

I managed to get my hands on a few of these Berserker RDAs, these are great MTL drippers! Airflow can be set really tight on these and flavours are really intense. Plus, they look totally at home on a Reo 




Here is the Berserker RDA with the Cyclone and OL16 for a size reference

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (17/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I managed to get my hands on a few of these Berserker RDAs, these are great MTL drippers! Airflow can be set really tight on these and flavours are really intense. Plus, they look totally at home on a Reo
> 
> View attachment 129278
> 
> ...


Oh dear! Avert thine eyes @Stosta , the Bee has been sent here to tempt you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Amir (17/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I managed to get my hands on a few of these Berserker RDAs, these are great MTL drippers! Airflow can be set really tight on these and flavours are really intense. Plus, they look totally at home on a Reo
> 
> View attachment 129278
> 
> ...



I just ordered one yesterday... Didn't know you had them in stock


----------



## BumbleBee (17/4/18)

Amir said:


> I just ordered one yesterday... Didn't know you had them in stock


No worries man, you're going to love it, regardless of where it came from

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (17/4/18)

The Aequitas RDA has just landed! I picked the Rainbow one for myself, what a nice colour, and it has an amazing pearl finish so isn't a fingerprint magnet 




I also have these available in Full Black and that very nice Hellvape Stainless Steel finish

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/4/18)

and here are the Bubble Glass sections for the Baby Beast, Baby Prince and Skyline Drop Kits available in Black, White, Blue and Red 




more Coppervape Skyline RTAs are on the way

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (17/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> and here are the Bubble Glass sections for the Baby Beast, Baby Prince and Skyline Drop Kits available in Black, White, Blue and Red
> 
> View attachment 129381
> 
> ...


Will have to order one for the drop kit. Payday please come!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (17/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> and here are the Bubble Glass sections for the Baby Beast, Baby Prince and Skyline Drop Kits available in Black, White, Blue and Red
> 
> View attachment 129381
> 
> ...


Sjoe but that is a mean combo! You really are making it insanely difficult to keep my bank account in the green.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Braki (17/4/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Aequitas RDA has just landed! I picked the Rainbow one for myself, what a nice colour, and it has an amazing pearl finish so isn't a fingerprint magnet
> 
> View attachment 129369
> 
> ...


Got excited about this one and then saw its dual coil  Love the colors and the no fingerprint magnet.


----------



## BumbleBee (17/4/18)

Braki said:


> Got excited about this one and then saw its dual coil  Love the colors and the no fingerprint magnet.


There's always the Dead Rabbit SQ if you prefer single coils. It's an epic little atty but I only have it in Stainless and Black, it comes in Gold but not Rainbow unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/4/18)

More new goodies have just arrived...

The Digiflavor Themis RTA



And a few eagerly awaited Black Luxotic Kits 



I've also got a few of Nasty's Limited Edition Mega Packs, this is a collection of Nasty Juice's 9 original flavours in 20ml bottles.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (23/4/18)

The Sigelei Laisimo F4 mods are back too 



And I have some "Ultem" Bubble Tanks for the Reload and Manta RTA!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (23/4/18)

@Nadim_Paruk the black Luxotic boet


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/18)

Joining the incredibly satisfying iJust S kits are the brand spanking new 100W Pico S kits. This is the flashiest Pico yet, ELeaf have jumped out of the mold for this one, it's shiny and looks considerably more modern than their previous offerings. The mod is larger than the original Pico, it fits the hand perfectly. They have packaged their new mesh coils with the Ello Vate atomizer included in the kit, these coils need to be experienced to be believed! A 4000mAh 21700 cell is included and 18650s can be used with the included adapter. 



 

Check them out here:
http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/advanced-starter-kit/eleaf-PicoS-kit

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (21/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Joining the incredibly satisfying iJust S kits are the brand spanking new 100W Pico S kits. This is the flashiest Pico yet, ELeaf have jumped out of the mold for this one, it's shiny and looks considerably more modern than their previous offerings. The mod is larger than the original Pico, it fits the hand perfectly. They have packaged their new mesh coils with the Ello Vate atomizer included in the kit, these coils need to be experienced to be believed! A 4000mAh 21700 cell is included and 18650s can be used with the included adapter.
> 
> 
> View attachment 132574
> ...


As awesome as the original Pico was, it did have a tendency to slip right out of my hand, this one looks like it would stick!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/18)

Stosta said:


> As awesome as the original Pico was, it did have a tendency to slip right out of my hand, this one looks like it would stick!


There is no doubt that the original was a solid and dependable mod, it was just too small for my hands, This one is sized perfectly 

Oh, and it's got a fancy hidden LED lighting system that reflects off the battery tube

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (21/5/18)

Will you be having the Pico as a Mod only option?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/18)

Cornelius said:


> Will you be having the Pico as a Mod only option?


I may offer the mod as a standalone option in the future, any particular colour catch your eye?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (21/5/18)

The silver one. Will keep am eye out, asking cause I did see it on the overseas websites as a stand alone option.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/18)

Cornelius said:


> The silver one. Will keep am eye out, asking cause I did see it on the overseas websites as a stand alone option.


I'll see what I can do

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> I may offer the mod as a standalone option in the future, any particular colour catch your eye?
> 
> View attachment 132576



@BumbleBee, if you get a chance can you take a photo of this new PicoS next to a normal Pico
I want to see the difference in size
No rush

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/5/18)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee, if you get a chance can you take a photo of this new PicoS next to a normal Pico
> I want to see the difference in size
> No rush


Can do @Silver

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Can do @Silver



Thank you @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/18)

Silver said:


> Thank you @BumbleBee !


Here you go @Silver, a comparison between the original 75W Pico (right) and the new Pico S (middle), I also threw in a Pico 21700 (left).

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (25/5/18)

Thanks very much @BumbleBee - 

that Pico 21700 is gorgeous!

By the way, meaning to ask, can one charge these 21700 and 20700 batteries in a normal Nitecore i4 charger?

2nd question, whats better ? The AWB batt that comes with the Pico 21700 or those Sanyo ones on your site?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/18)

The eleafs come with a 4000mAh 21700, the Sanyo is a 20700, also 4000mAh, they’re essentially the same. I don’t know the amp draw on the 21700 but I’d imagine it’s slighty higher than the Sanyo’s 15A. And yes, the Nitecores charge them just fine.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/5/18)

Unfortunately my nitecore um20 won't be able to  that's what it says on it, please tell me it can @BumbleBee

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/18)

Cornelius said:


> The silver one. Will keep am eye out, asking cause I did see it on the overseas websites as a stand alone option.


Here it is @Cornelius 

http://vapeguy.co.za/eleaf-pico-S-mod-with-21700

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Unfortunately my nitecore um20 won't be able to  that's what it says on it, please tell me it can @BumbleBee


So sorry for not responding sooner, it totally slipped my mind 

I've just tried one of these 21700s in a UM10, it fits but doesn't look like the positive makes contact. I can't test it because I don't have a working UM10 or UM20 but judging by the gap on the positive I'd say that it won't work. Maybe consider a Q2?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (4/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> So sorry for not responding sooner, it totally slipped my mind
> 
> I've just tried one of these 21700s in a UM10, it fits but doesn't look like the positive makes contact. I can't test it because I don't have a working UM10 or UM20 but judging by the gap on the positive I'd say that it won't work. Maybe consider a Q2?


21700 goes perfectly in a Q2.
Thanks again @BumbleBee, luckily Hubby hates the pink, so I have my charger all to myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/18)

Quite few new goodies arrived this morning and will find their way on to the website in due course, kicking off with this snazzy new mod from Wismec. The CB-80 is so much smaller than I was expecting, it's a single 18650 mod with 80W on tap and good for tanks up to 22mm without overhang. Here it is posing with a Nautilus Mini:

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/18)

Another eagerly anticipate kit, the brand spanking new Wotofo Flux Kit, this mod is just sexy. These curves are sublime and the paint finish is top notch, it has an amazing colour screen accompanied by a rather tasteful animated LED strip on the front which can be disabled if LEDs aren't your thing... I have mine on!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (20/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Quite few new goodies arrived this morning and will find their way on to the website in due course, kicking off with this snazzy new mod from Wismec. The CB-80 is so much smaller than I was expecting, it's a single 18650 mod with 80W on tap and good for tanks up to 22mm without overhang. Here it is posing with a Nautilus Mini:
> 
> 
> View attachment 135900


A single 18650 mod! Oh man I hope these are making a comeback!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/6/18)

Stosta said:


> A single 18650 mod! Oh man I hope these are making a comeback!


Slim little mods like these will always have their place.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Quite few new goodies arrived this morning and will find their way on to the website in due course, kicking off with this snazzy new mod from Wismec. The CB-80 is so much smaller than I was expecting, it's a single 18650 mod with 80W on tap and good for tanks up to 22mm without overhang. Here it is posing with a Nautilus Mini:
> 
> 
> View attachment 135900


Man got to get me one of these

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/6/18)

This one is for anyone looking for a proper MTL RTA. It has airflow settings comparable to the Siren 2 and Berserker tanks, but the Fumytech Rose definitely has the edge on flavour and the airflow is so buttery smooth, it really took me by surprise! Definitely worth checking out.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (22/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> This one is for anyone looking for a proper MTL RTA. It has airflow settings comparable to the Siren 2 and Berserker tanks, but the Fumytech Rose definitely has the edge on flavour and the airflow is so buttery smooth, it really took me by surprise! Definitely worth checking out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 136211
> ...


Looking good @BumbleBee , love my Siren 2 so wil await some feedback on this one, maybe it will go on my I really need it list!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rincewind (22/6/18)

As an avid MTL'er , the Rose was definitely something I was looking forward to trying, since I enjoyed Fumytech's products, and I have to say I am impressed. I have a Berserker MTL RTA and a Siren 2 in my daily rotation which I enjoy very much and probably wont retire for a good long while. 

That said, the Rose is something special! You have a GTA style build deck that is a dream to build on and wicking is super easy, just like the Siren 2. Fit and finish is superb and all threads are buttery smooth. But where this really shines is in the performance. The draw is silky smooth with enough airflow options to satisfy any MTL vaper out there and the flavor is the best I have tried so far. Maybe not worlds better than the Siren or the Berserker but the Rose has a definite edge over them. Another plus point is how clean this RTA runs, after a week of use mine doesn't have a single drop of condensation on it, not a drop on the 510, no fine mist gathering around the airflow, no leaking of any kind/anywhere.

A definite winner in my book.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/6/18)

Oh my word, this sounds amazing @BumbleBee and @Rincewind !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (22/6/18)

Rincewind said:


> As an avid MTL'er , the Rose was definitely something I was looking forward to trying, since I enjoyed Fumytech's products, and I have to say I am impressed. I have a Berserker MTL RTA and a Siren 2 in my daily rotation which I enjoy very much and probably wont retire for a good long while.
> 
> That said, the Rose is something special! You have a GTA style build deck that is a dream to build on and wicking is super easy, just like the Siren 2. Fit and finish is superb and all threads are buttery smooth. But where this really shines is in the performance. The draw is silky smooth with enough airflow options to satisfy any MTL vaper out there and the flavor is the best I have tried so far. Maybe not worlds better than the Siren or the Berserker but the Rose has a definite edge over them. Another plus point is how clean this RTA runs, after a week of use mine doesn't have a single drop of condensation on it, not a drop on the 510, no fine mist gathering around the airflow, no leaking of any kind/anywhere.
> 
> A definite winner in my book.


You’re twisting my arm too hard, thanks for sharing your experience with us, I am seriously going to have to look at this now, I am still a MTL novice but enjoying it immensely. Thanks again, many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rincewind (22/6/18)

@Room Fogger You are most welcome

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> This one is for anyone looking for a proper MTL RTA. It has airflow settings comparable to the Siren 2 and Berserker tanks, but the Fumytech Rose definitely has the edge on flavour and the airflow is so buttery smooth, it really took me by surprise! Definitely worth checking out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 136211
> ...



@MrDeedz there ya go


----------



## daniel craig (23/6/18)

BumbleBee said:


> This one is for anyone looking for a proper MTL RTA. It has airflow settings comparable to the Siren 2 and Berserker tanks, but the Fumytech Rose definitely has the edge on flavour and the airflow is so buttery smooth, it really took me by surprise! Definitely worth checking out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 136211
> ...


It's a 24mm RTA. On your site it says 25mm diameter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/6/18)

daniel craig said:


> It's a 24mm RTA. On your site it says 25mm diameter.


Thanks for pointing that out, the description has been corrected

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (26/6/18)

This is for the BB chaps, I have managed to get hold of a few SXK Exocets, they're available for R300 a piece. 



 

http://vapeguy.co.za/sxk-exocet

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (26/6/18)

@BumbleBee when you guys having those specials on "demo models" again?
I would love to get me some new stuff but cant afford new stuff. I missed all the previous specials

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/6/18)

SmokeyJoe said:


> @BumbleBee when you guys having those specials on "demo models" again?
> I would love to get me some new stuff but cant afford new stuff. I missed all the previous specials


I've been meaning to revive that section, just need some time to go through all the goodies and see what I can put up there. I know I still have a few of those Ammit 25s here.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/18)

They're here, they're here.... They're Here! 



 

http://vapeguy.co.za/eleaf-pico-squeeze-2-21700-kit

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (2/7/18)

What's your view on them @BumbleBee ?
Do they live up to the Eleaf name?
And how are they for you as squonkers? (assuming youve had a chance to play with them a bit?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/18)

Silver said:


> What's your view on them @BumbleBee ?
> Do they live up to the Eleaf name?
> And how are they for you as squonkers? (assuming youve had a chance to play with them a bit?)


So far so good, I'm loving this squonker! It's got a bit of weight to it, not heavy as such but solid, a real quality feel. The odd position of the fire button was a bit awkward at first but after about 30 minutes I was used to it. The build deck is also a bit weird, not difficult to get a coil in there though. I must say that this Coral 2 RDA is pretty impressive, it has ample airflow and it's chucking good dense flavour, and no oversquonking either, winner

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (2/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> They're here, they're here.... They're Here!
> 
> 
> View attachment 137352
> ...


Man that is beautiful

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/18)

The drip tip is a bit short for me so I zapped a matchy matchy one on there 




oh and the bottle lights up

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (2/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The drip tip is a bit short for me so I zapped a matchy matchy one on there
> 
> View attachment 137378
> 
> ...



Lol, glow in the dark
One can find ones way around in the power failures we having, hehe

But can the bottle loght be turned off @BumbleBee ?


----------



## Raindance (2/7/18)

Silver said:


> Lol, glow in the dark
> One can find ones way around in the power failures we having, hehe
> 
> But can the bottle loght be turned off @BumbleBee ?


And where is the fire button? Like the driptip. 810?

Regards


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/18)

Silver said:


> Lol, glow in the dark
> One can find ones way around in the power failures we having, hehe
> 
> But can the bottle loght be turned off @BumbleBee ?


lol, I’ve used my mods to find my way around in the dark many times, when all I had during a power failure was a mech I just found my way around the old fashioned way by using my shins 

And yes, the light can be turned off

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (2/7/18)

Raindance said:


> And where is the fire button? Like the driptip. 810?
> 
> Regards


The fire button is just chilling on the side of the mod, within easy reach of the thumb.




The drip tip is a goon type 810

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/18)

The Vaporesso Armour Pro mods have just arrived, man this is a great mod, I’ve wanted something like this for a long time 

Small and pocket friendly, fits 25mm attys, it runs a 4000mAh Sanyo 20700 and it has a fire bar screen, winner!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (10/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Vaporesso Armour Pro mods have just arrived, man this is a great mod, I’ve wanted something like this for a long time
> 
> Small and pocket friendly, fits 25mm attys, it runs a 4000mAh Sanyo 20700 and it has a fire bar screen, winner!
> 
> View attachment 138302


@BumbleBee, is it compatible with the 21700 bats as well. I don’t have any more 20700 bats but like the look of the setup.


----------



## Room Fogger (10/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Vaporesso Armour Pro mods have just arrived, man this is a great mod, I’ve wanted something like this for a long time
> 
> Small and pocket friendly, fits 25mm attys, it runs a 4000mAh Sanyo 20700 and it has a fire bar screen, winner!
> 
> View attachment 138302


Had a quick look, compatible, order may be incoming.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> @BumbleBee, is it compatible with the 21700 bats as well. I don’t have any more 20700 bats but like the look of the setup.


Yip, 21700 batts work like a charm

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (10/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Yip, 21700 batts work like a charm
> 
> View attachment 138308



How does it compare size-wise to the more known mods like lets take the colossal for example... Or a therion 166?


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/18)

Amir said:


> How does it compare size-wise to the more known mods like lets take the colossal for example... Or a therion 166?


The Therion is a monster compared to the Armour. The Armour reminds me of my VTC Mini days 

I can't comment on the Colossal as I've never seen one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (10/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Therion is a monster compared to the Armour. The Armour reminds me of my VTC Mini days
> 
> I can't comment on the Colossal as I've never seen one.



Hmmm so almost reo like in size? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/18)

Amir said:


> Hmmm so almost reo like in size?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think so yes, I’ll do a side by side photo tomorrow to see how it compares

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/18)

Amir said:


> Hmmm so almost reo like in size?



Here we go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go!
> View attachment 138318


Ah there you go @Amir, @Rob Fisher to the rescue

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (11/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Here we go!
> View attachment 138318



You guys are rockstars ️


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (13/7/18)

@BumbleBee , the guys were asking you in that other thread about that Vandyvape little squonker kit
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vandy-vape-simple-ex-kit.t51649/

Just posting it here for you in case you want to respond and let us know if you'll be looking at bringing it in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/18)

Silver said:


> @BumbleBee , the guys were asking you in that other thread about that Vandyvape little squonker kit
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/vandy-vape-simple-ex-kit.t51649/
> 
> Just posting it here for you in case you want to respond and let us know if you'll be looking at bringing it in


I was chatting with @Room Fogger earlier about those, they are on my radar so I might bring a few in. I personally think they may be a little gimmicky but they may have some practical applications.

They will probably retail in the R750 - R800 range, so not super cheap. If anyone is keen they’re welcome to let me know

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (13/7/18)

Silver said:


> I was chatting with @Room Fogger earlier about those, they are on my radar so I might bring a few in. I personally think they may be a little gimmicky but they may have some practical applications.
> 
> They will probably retail in the R750 - R800 range, so not super cheap. If anyone is keen they’re welcome to let me know


Thanks @BumbleBee , May not be a super cheap option for the initial purchase,  but with the options and variety I am thinking that it would actually be a great deskmod or travel companion, imho a better option than most pod systems. Small, light, hits like a horse, ok, Shetland pony, and instant gratification. In all honesty, the green is growing on me. When you’ve got it, flaunt it!

I am definately interested, let’s see where the price point comes out at once released, a little chug between meetings or when in a hurry, winner!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Ruwaid (18/7/18)

Rincewind said:


> As an avid MTL'er , the Rose was definitely something I was looking forward to trying, since I enjoyed Fumytech's products, and I have to say I am impressed. I have a Berserker MTL RTA and a Siren 2 in my daily rotation which I enjoy very much and probably wont retire for a good long while.
> 
> That said, the Rose is something special! You have a GTA style build deck that is a dream to build on and wicking is super easy, just like the Siren 2. Fit and finish is superb and all threads are buttery smooth. But where this really shines is in the performance. The draw is silky smooth with enough airflow options to satisfy any MTL vaper out there and the flavor is the best I have tried so far. Maybe not worlds better than the Siren or the Berserker but the Rose has a definite edge over them. Another plus point is how clean this RTA runs, after a week of use mine doesn't have a single drop of condensation on it, not a drop on the 510, no fine mist gathering around the airflow, no leaking of any kind/anywhere.
> 
> A definite winner in my book.


Just popped into @BumbleBee place just now and man I loved that Fumytech Rose RTA. the draw is super smooth and buttery as the guys explained. I thought my siren 2 was quite...this thing made the siren 2 sound like an RDA lol. The flavour is amazing indeed. Definitely on my list one day soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ruwaid (18/7/18)

if only it was a 22mm

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Vaporesso Armour Pro mods have just arrived, man this is a great mod, I’ve wanted something like this for a long time
> 
> Small and pocket friendly, fits 25mm attys, it runs a 4000mAh Sanyo 20700 and it has a fire bar screen, winner!
> 
> View attachment 138302


What’s the paint job like @BumbleBee?

I’ve been eyeballing this to take the place of my “trusty never ever never say die” Minikin boost.


----------



## Room Fogger (20/7/18)

Paul33 said:


> What’s the paint job like @BumbleBee?
> 
> I’ve been eyeballing this to take the place of my “trusty never ever never say die” Minikin boost.


I got a s/steel one, and it is great, standby, hits l8ke a bull, and I don’t have to worry about paint. Becoming a staple in my day to day due to comfort etc. Really glad I took the plunge on this one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/18)

Paul33 said:


> What’s the paint job like @BumbleBee?
> 
> I’ve been eyeballing this to take the place of my “trusty never ever never say die” Minikin boost.


Like @Room Fogger I'm also rocking a silver one, epic little mods these! Vaporesso’s mods have always had good paint, these shouldn’t be any different.

FYI, more silver ones will be arriving very soon

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (21/7/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Like @Room Fogger I'm also rocking a silver one, epic little mods these! Vaporesso’s mods have always had good paint, these shouldn’t be any different.
> 
> FYI, more silver ones will be arriving very soon


Maybe I’ll wait for a silver one to go with my silver intake. 

I’ll keep a beady eye out for the silver ones and grab one of them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/11/18)

Check it! The Kylin v2 RTA has just arrived 



 

http://vapeguy.co.za/vandy-vape-kylin-v2-rta

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (23/11/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Check it! The Kylin v2 RTA has just arrived
> 
> 
> View attachment 152043
> ...


I actually saw a review about this last week. The build deck looks completely different. Looks very interesting

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/12/18)

The Crown IV Sub Ohm tank has just landed, this one is for all the flavour chasers and improves on the already impressive Crown 3. Uwell is using some fancy new SS wire in these coils which are longer lasting and produce cleaner flavour, the coils have also been designed to virtually eliminate leaking by absorbing any condensation from under the coil. 



 ​I also have the 0.2ohm SS904L and 0.4 ohm SS904L coils as well as spare Bubble Glass available right now 

Check this all out at www.vapeguy.co.za


​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (18/12/18)

BumbleBee said:


> The Crown IV Sub Ohm tank has just landed, this one is for all the flavour chasers and improves on the already impressive Crown 3. Uwell is using some fancy new SS wire in these coils which are longer lasting and produce cleaner flavour, the coils have also been designed to virtually eliminate leaking by absorbing any condensation from under the coil.
> 
> 
> View attachment 154040
> ...



Looks good @BumbleBee !
I missed the initial Crown frenzy but do recall how some folk raved about its flavour
I like the 6ml capacity on this one with the bubble glass.

I suppose its going to be quite a big airy vape - I wonder which setup will end up being the more popular one - big power/airflow on the 0.2 ohm coils or medium power / airflow on the 0.4 ohmers.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (18/12/18)

Silver said:


> Looks good @BumbleBee !
> I missed the initial Crown frenzy but do recall how some folk raved about its flavour
> I like the 6ml capacity on this one with the bubble glass.
> 
> I suppose its going to be quite a big airy vape - I wonder which setup will end up being the more popular one - big power/airflow on the 0.2 ohm coils or medium power / airflow on the 0.4 ohmers.


It is pretty airy but not as much as some of the other tanks, this is still semi-restrictive and still uses a standard 510 drip tip. It comes with the 0.2 and 0.4 coils so finding your preferred coil before committing to a whole box is simple.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/12/18)

Wooah these things are tiny! 





These new soft feel super compact Amnis Kits from ELeaf pack a 900mAh internal battery and run the trusted GS coils. This kit comes with the new GS Air Mesh coil for the best tasting MTL experience yet, and they cost just a little more than a packet of peanuts

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (28/12/18)

BumbleBee said:


> Wooah these things are tiny!
> 
> 
> View attachment 154684
> ...



This looks very nice @BumbleBee !
Do those coils last for a while?


----------



## BumbleBee (28/12/18)

Silver said:


> This looks very nice @BumbleBee !
> Do those coils last for a while?


That's an impossible-to-answer-honestly question @Silver, I don't think there are any coils out there that last longer than others, it all boils down to how they are used. However, I've always been a big fan of Eleaf coils over any of the other popular mainstream brands for flavour, reliability and cost.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (28/12/18)

Silver said:


> This looks very nice @BumbleBee !
> Do those coils last for a while?



@Silver the important question, for me, is the flavour. I'm a big fan of the mesh coils, which I use in my iJust3s. The flavour is phenomenal! The Amnis will of course take a smaller coil and it's a less poweful mod, so I don't expect it to be as good as the iJust3 - but it will be good! In fact, I've ordered one. I fell in love with it when first I saw it on the Internet and although I said I wasn't going to buy more mods, I succumbed  

I'll do a review once I've vaped it for a week or two.

Note my weakness, @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/12/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver the important question, for me, is the flavour. I'm a big fan of the mesh coils, which I use in my iJust3s. The flavour is phenomenal! The Amnis will of course take a smaller coil and it's a less poweful mod, so I don't expect it to be as good as the iJust3 - but it will be good! In fact, I've ordered one. I fell in love with it when first I saw it on the Internet and although I said I wasn't going to buy more mods, I succumbed
> 
> I'll do a review once I've vaped it for a week or two.
> 
> Note my weakness, @RainstormZA


I agree, the iJust series are good mods.

I plan to get the Pico 21700 some time after the new year.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (29/12/18)

Silver said:


> This looks very nice @BumbleBee !
> Do those coils last for a while?


What Bumblebee said. Out of all the RTAs and RDA's, eleaf coils last the longest. 3 weeks average time compared to rewicking every few days on an RTA / RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> What Bumblebee said. Out of all the RTAs and RDA's, eleaf coils last the longest. 3 weeks average time compared to rewicking every few days on an RTA / RDA.



3 weeks??? I wish! My coils (mesh) on the iJust3 last just over a week; sometimes 2 weeks if I'm lucky!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/12/18)

Hooked said:


> 3 weeks??? I wish! My coils (mesh) on the iJust3 last just over a week; sometimes 2 weeks if I'm lucky!


That's strange, mine lasted 3 weeks at the most. So I only rebuilt then.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/12/18)

Hooked said:


> @Silver the important question, for me, is the flavour. I'm a big fan of the mesh coils, which I use in my iJust3s. The flavour is phenomenal! The Amnis will of course take a smaller coil and it's a less poweful mod, so I don't expect it to be as good as the iJust3 - but it will be good! In fact, I've ordered one. I fell in love with it when first I saw it on the Internet and although I said I wasn't going to buy more mods, I succumbed
> 
> I'll do a review once I've vaped it for a week or two.
> 
> Note my weakness, @RainstormZA



Thanks @Hooked 
I think this atomiser might be a strong MTL contender as Bumblebee pointed out
Will be interested to hear how you like it once youve had a chance to test it out

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (29/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> That's strange, mine lasted 3 weeks at the most. So I only rebuilt then.



The strange thing is that mine used to last for about 3 weeks when I first started using the iJust3. Maybe I love the fantastic flavour so much that I vape three times more now!?

How on earth can you rebuild the iJust3 coils?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/12/18)

Hooked said:


> The strange thing is that mine used to last for about 3 weeks when I first started using the iJust3. Maybe I love the fantastic flavour so much that I vape three times more now!?
> 
> How on earth can you rebuild the iJust3 coils?



No, I don't use the iJust 3 coils - the version that comes with the iJust S and iJust 2. I"m not even sure that the iJust 3 coils are rebuidable, maybe @BumbleBee can clarify that. 

Yeah it could be that you vape more and need to change your coils more but then again if you vape a lot of coffee juices, then you will be changing a lot of clogged coils.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (29/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> No, I don't use the iJust 3 coils - the version that comes with the iJust S and iJust 2. I"m not even sure that the iJust 3 coils are rebuidable, maybe @BumbleBee can clarify that.
> 
> Yeah it could be that you vape more and need to change your coils more but then again if you vape a lot of coffee juices, then you will be changing a lot of clogged coils.



Actually not - the coils on my coffee mod last the longest! It's the bakery/dessert/chocolate mod and the fruit mod which don't last.


----------



## RainstormZA (29/12/18)

Hooked said:


> Actually not - the coils on my coffee mod last the longest! It's the bakery/dessert/chocolate mod and the fruit mod which don't last.


Obviously, the more sweetner you have in juices, the coils will likely to have a short life.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## BumbleBee (29/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> No, I don't use the iJust 3 coils - the version that comes with the iJust S and iJust 2. I"m not even sure that the iJust 3 coils are rebuidable, maybe @BumbleBee can clarify that.
> 
> Yeah it could be that you vape more and need to change your coils more but then again if you vape a lot of coffee juices, then you will be changing a lot of clogged coils.


I haven’t rebuilt any myself but I’m sure with a bit of patience, practice and ingenuity you could rebuild just about any coil.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (29/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Obviously, the more sweetner you have in juices, the coils will likely to have a short life.



And coffee juices don't usually have a lot of sweetener, unless it's a caramel coffee.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/1/19)

This stuff is awesome!




http://vapeguy.co.za/jam-monster-pbj-100ml

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/1/19)

@BumbleBee Ahhh Good to know ... I've been wondering about this new one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/1/19)

I wanted to ask you @BumbleBee 
What is the flavour of the jam in this PB&Jam juice?
I LOVE peanut butter but want to know what other flavour they are adding in with the jam element


----------



## BumbleBee (9/1/19)

Silver said:


> I wanted to ask you @BumbleBee
> What is the flavour of the jam in this PB&Jam juice?
> I LOVE peanut butter but want to know what other flavour they are adding in with the jam element


It’s a grape jam @Silver, Grape Jam and Peanut Butter on Toast

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (10/1/19)

Been looking for a new juice to try.

PB&J it is then

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/4/19)

I have great news for all the Smok Alien fans out there... It's back, better than ever! 



The new Smok Morph 219 mod is the same size and shape as the original Alien 220, the 510 is now centered, the fire bar has moved to the other side of the mod and the battery door is now spring loaded with a locking button. The biggest improvement however is the nice big capacitive touch screen which is very responsive.

I was a big fan of the original and am absolutely ecstatic that this is now finally in my hands

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/4/19)

BumbleBee said:


> I have great news for all the Smok Alien fans out there... It's back, better than ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks nice. Hope they sorted the horrendous paint job from the previous alien

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/19)

Nice to see @BumbleBee

I like the comments explaining the differences and changes - thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/4/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Looks nice. Hope they sorted the horrendous paint job from the previous alien



Hope so too - nearly two years ago, I started vaping on a SMOK Alien. I think I should get one for old times sake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/19)

BumbleBee said:


> I have great news for all the Smok Alien fans out there... It's back, better than ever!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It’s been a little over a month of daily use now and I’m very pleased to report that the Morph still has all its paint still firmly attached

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/5/19)

BumbleBee said:


> It’s been a little over a month of daily use now and I’m very pleased to report that the Morph still has all its paint still firmly attached



That must be a new world record!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/19)

I’ve just got my hands on the Eleaf iStick Melo mod, these are great little pocket mods that will pair well with 22mm tanks like the Skyline, Dvarw and also the good ol’ Nautilus Mini. There is 60W of power on tap as well as the usual temp control modes if that’s your kinda thing. These mods pack a 4400mAh battery that has 2A quick charging so if you’re doing MTL then you’ll have heaps of battery life in a very comfy package 




Here are a few pics for size comparison with the older iStick 50W...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (18/6/19)

This is awesome @BumbleBee 
It looks very similar in size to the iStick50
Winner!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

